# Diagrama de Amplificador Audison AC300



## diegomj1973

Disculpen la intromisión, pero requeriría si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama esquemático completo correcto de la placa de potencia de un Amplificador Audison AC300 de 150W + 150W en 4 ohmios, creo que la denominación de cada una de las dos placas eran MA-150 (con los MJ15015 y MJ15016).

Gracias


----------



## pipa09

Diegomj1973 , podrias poner una foto del ampli en cuestion?  me suena ese modelo, si podemos ver la placas podriamos ayudar mejor.

Saludos
                     Juan Manuel


----------



## nomesacasunmango

No recuedo si es la mac o la mai, tengo conocimientos por que las he armado hace varios años; es mas tambien conozco al diseñador de las placas que en esos años diseño desde las placas de 25 w 50w 75w 100w 125w 150w ... 500 w que estas ultimas no salieron al mercadosi puedo en estos dias busco hojas de datos y circuitos de tal amplificador y los subo


----------



## diegomj1973

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> No recuedo si es la mac o la mai tengo conosimientos por que las e armado hace varios aÑos es mas tambien conosco al diseÑador de las placas que en esos aÑos diseÑo desde las placas de 25 w 50w  75w 100w 125w 150w ... 500 w que estas  ultimas no salieron al mercadosi puedo en estos dias busco hojas de datos y circuitos de tal amplificador y los suvo



OK. Ni bien puedas subirlo te agradecería muchísimo la gauchada!!!!.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## pandacba

Espero que suban el circuito, es el único que me falta y era MAC150 y si slaio al mercado, tengo la hoja de coneccionado provista por Audison MAC significaba Modolu Amplificador Complementario, porque tenia precisamente la salida complementaria.
Los MAI= Modulo Amplifivador Integrado los anteriores eran solo MA estaban basados los primeroe en los amplificadores fapesa, venian con pre  y sin pre, y mono  y estereo en una sola placa, el pre era también el de fapesa Muy utilizado por amadores...
La serie MAI venia mono estereo con pre y sin pre. El pre estaba basado en el 747 y el control de tono era triple la etapa de potencia eran las RCA modiificadas hoy conocidas como de 130, lo curioso es que Audison la comercializaba como 125, venia tambien de 65W, de 40W y de 25W sobre el mismo diseño, que como he comentado en otros topics son las RCA modificadas en europa, por ese motivo, ya que no era un circuito propio de Audison otros lo reprodujeron, al principio la Potencia sola luego con el pre tambien, como el 747 es malísimo para audio lo soliamos reemplazar por TL083 y se notaban las diferencias....
El MAC utiliza en el pre el 4558


----------



## pandacba

Buena idea Pipa, para no repetir el esquema porque es el mismo en cada serie, pondre un esquema y un listado de componentes para cada modelo (solo los que cambian) y ya que tengo un par en el taller, uno de 25W y otro de 125, tomare algunas mediciones de referencia para que sirva a la hora  de reparar
Saludos...


----------



## nomesacasunmango

este amplificador es una modificacion de la placa de 125 de audison echa por su propio creador la cual con unas modificaciones tiene 175 wats a 4 homs con 0,04% de ruido inaudible al oido humano la cual sin señal de audio y con el control de volumen al maximo ,parese que esta apagada si quieren armarla en 2 canales tienen que tener una fuente de 50+50 v 6 amp es bueno armar rectificadores separados para cada placa , la bobina de salida esta armada con nucleo de aire de 10 milimetros 20 bueltas de alambre de cobre de 1 milimetro tengan en cuente que los componentes tienen que ser originales no confien en imitaciones de mj 15024  tambien no posee ajuste de vias y corriente de reposo su diseñador calculo los componentes  para que funcione perfectamente ,se puede adicionar unas laminas de aluminio a los tip por separado ultima recomendacion colocar fusibles de 8 amp a las salidas y de 5 amp a las alimemtaciones de cada placa


----------



## pandacba

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> este amplificador es una modificacion de la placa de 125 de audison echa por su propio creador la cual con unas modificaciones tiene 175 wats a 4 homs con 0,04% de ruido inaudible al oido humano la cual sin señal de audio y con el control de volumen al maximo ,parese que esta apagada si quieren armarla en 2 canales tienen que tener una fuente de 50+50 v 6 amp es bueno armar rectificadores separados para cada placa , la bobina de salida esta armada con nucleo de aire de 10 milimetros 20 bueltas de alambre de cobre de 1 milimetro tengan en cuente que los componentes tienen que ser originales no confien en imitaciones de mj 15024  tambien no posee ajuste de vias y corriente de reposo su diseñador calculo los componentes  para que funcione perfectamente ,se puede adicionar unas laminas de aluminio a los tip por separado ultima recomendacion colocar fusibles de 8 amp a las salidas y de 5 amp a las alimemtaciones de cada placa



Esas modificaciones estan basadas en el esquema RCA120-200W apenas lo escanee los voy a subir porque son muy buenos y asi de paso comparan también esta el RCA 180-300W 

Todos estso circuitos de la RCA fueron utilizados por Harman Kardon en la serie Citation como por ejemplo el Citation 12 con nivels de distorción bajísimos hoy esos equipos son objeto de culto por su notablle calidad cuestan más que un HK nuevo si no fijense en la red


----------



## pandacba

Nicko_2310 dijo:
			
		

> no quisiera molestar en el tema creado por diegomj1973 pero ya que estan yo tambien estoy buscando el diagrama de el amplificador MAI-125 (el que lleva los 2N3055) si lo encuentran mejor
> 
> Saludos



Si lo que necesitas el la parte de potencia fijate aqui en el foro esta posteado como amplificador de 130, pero exactamente el mismo
aqui el link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/

Si necesistas el pre decime y te digo donde verlo, los tengo pero tengo que escanearlos y no tengo el sccaner conmigo en este momento


----------



## nomesacasunmango

este circuito es de plaquetodo parece ser que hay unas pequeñas diferencias con el de audison como las r 18 y 19 aguanten que suba el resto de lo que tengo y consiga


----------



## pandacba

No me sacas el primer esquema es la otra versión del RCA modificado se parece más al original del RCA de 70, el que yo estoy hablando es el segundo el de Musikam y el de Aries que lo van a encontrar más adelante en realidad tosos son de 100W

Repito, no el primero sino el de musikam, el de aries y otros que hay en el topic son los mismos que el Audison, incluso hasta los dibujos de pistas eran iguales, Armamos cientos de esos....







no habia necesidad de que lo pusiera de vuelta, pero como nomesacasunmango no se fijo bien y para evitar confusiones lo pongo aqui de nuevo pero esta en la primer pagina al final, hay que buscar un poquito


----------



## CDZeta

pandacba dijo:


> No me sacas el primer esquema es la otra versión del RCA modificado se parece más al original del RCA de 70, el que yo estoy hablando es el segundo el de Musikam y el de Aries que lo van a encontrar más adelante en realidad tosos son de 100W
> 
> Repito, no el primero sino el de musikam, el de aries y otros que hay en el topic son los mismos que el Audison, incluso hasta los dibujos de pistas eran iguales, Armamos cientos de esos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no habia necesidad de que lo pusiera de vuelta, pero como nomesacasunmango no se fijo bien y para evitar confusiones lo pongo aqui de nuevo pero esta en la primer pagina al final, hay que buscar un poquito



Ese es IGUAL al Modul Tecnics de 130W, que usa el 747, solo cambia el valor de algunas resistencias y los transistores de potencia que en ese caso usa los 2n3055H, aunque es el mismo que el musikman de 130 tambien.


----------



## pandacba

CDZeta dijo:


> Ese es IGUAL al Modul Tecnics de 130W, que usa el 747, solo cambia el valor de algunas resistencias y los transistores de potencia que en ese caso usa los 2n3055H, aunque es el mismo que el musikman de 130 tambien.



Audison fue el primero que lo lanzo, MT virno bastante despues y como otros lo copiaron y el Audison tenia el 747 y también los 2N3055. Apenas fue lanzado al mercado un amigo que siempre viajaba Bs As lo trajo, por que le parecio interesante a las semanas ya estaba aqui en venta, y MT no existia aún, tuvo muvho muchísimo exito, entre otras cosas porque la placa era más compacta por el pre con CI y pro el buen sonido. Audison vendio estos modulos como pan caliente, en 25W(transistores con disipador en la misma placa)tengo uno vere si lo fotografio y lo subo, 40W, 65W, y 125W tosods con las siglas MAI. Venian en una cajita realizaa en clores blanco y celeste, en su interior estaba el modulo y venia con e circuito electrico, con todos los componentes marcados escepto el zener de 3V3 y un plano de coneccioones y con la info de las caracteristicas. solo habia que agregar la fuente(que tambien era prporcionada por audison y utilizaba de filtros aquellos inolvidables siemens de color naranja que tenian tres apoyos en la periferia y eran el terminal negativo y un pin que no estaba al medio sino desplazado que era el terminal positivo de 5000uF)
los poted del control de tono eran los tres de 100k lineales y el de volumen también de 100k pero log.. como se ve en el dibujo ecualización para RIIA para capsula magnetica y lineal.

Estoy hablando de finales de los 70's comienzos de los 80's y como toda cosa que es exitosa se copia pero nadie se tomo el trabajo de hacer una mejora no nada, directamente fotocopiaron el impreso y asi tal cual lo realizaron y lo vendieron, Musikam lo largo bastante después, aqui también lo lanzo Aries pero con un detalle, la posición de los pines de los transistores esta puesto de tal forma que si se quieren utilizar transistores de capsula plástica se puedan soldar directamente al impreso, tales como TIP3055, TIP35 o cualquier otro nPn
nadie se le dio por reemplazar el 747 que no es adecuado para audio es un doble 741, nosotros realizamos pruebas y optabamos por poner los TL083 que es compatible pin a pin con el 747(echabamos en fatla que hubiera un TL073) luego con los consabidos golpes a la indutria local, Audison desaparecio(esta firma solo hacia modulos de audio) y quedaron las otras como Artekit, luego aparecio MT y un moton de otros que siguieron haciendo estas placas y estos modulos. Recuerdo un tipo en RioIV que traia estas placas de BsAs no tenian marca nada el impreso era una copia fiel, pero la placa en si estaban cortadas palsa escuadra, me reia por ello  pero bueno como decian funcionaban, les cortaban la parte del pre para utilizar el modulo de potencia solamente.
Cuando Audison lanzo esta variante del RCA modificado, plaquetodo lanzo la otra, la que figura en el primer post del link del foro, yo arme esas placas y tienen una calidad de sonido espectacular y son de 100W(a esa potencia el THD es bajísimo, a más potencia sube notablmente) recien cuanod Audison cerro, lanzo una versión de25W que es una copia de Audison y muchos en falta de los modulos Audison y las armaban con los componetes y TR para 125W, tiempo despues MT sobre el diseño de la RCA modificada que lanzo Plaquetodo realizo un modulo de 180W que se vende en la actualidad.

Conclusíón, el pionero fue Audison, todo lo demás es copia. Ante de exitnguirse lanzo la linea MAC-150-P que alli si mejoro el pre, dejo el para nada aconsejable 747 y utilizo el 4558 y con la salida complementaria, recuerdo la inductancia en la salida puesta en sentido veritcla en la placa y los transitores Motorola (hoy ON Semi) Mj15015/16.
Este modulo era mucho más profesional que todo lo anterior, en los anteriores como ya dije solo ecualizacion RIIA y lineal, a la hora de poner MIC de baja habia problemas habia que adozar un pre para mic(podia sel la unidad mix de la misma Audison) u optar con aumentar la ganancia dle pre como haciamos nosotros, en el mismo pre  tenia ya previsto entrada para Mic, fono Aux y lineal incluia filtros de bajos y altos, muy buen modulo en todo sentido, este es el que esperamos posteen, yo lo tenia pero una rata me lo sustrajo y solo me quedo quedo la hoja de caracteristica y coneccionado


----------



## pipa09

Panda, el de 40w que te referis es como este?


----------



## pandacba

Ese ampli lo usaba Audison antes de los MAI, es un Fapesa, viste el esquema ultimo que subi con pre con CI es ese esquema pero con valores para 40W
El que subiste muy pero muy buen ampli te lo recomiendo

Es más en otro hilo que tratamos esos amplificadores comente que tengo la versión de ese mismo modificada por philips, y que entrega 100W sobre 4ohms, con salida con darlington's complementarios


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Ese ampli lo usaba Audison antes de los MAI, es un Fapesa, viste el esquema ultimo que subi con pre con CI es ese esquema pero con valores para 40W
> El que subiste muy pero muy buen ampli te lo recomiendo
> 
> Es más en otro hilo que tratamos esos amplificadores comente que tengo la versión de ese mismo modificada por philips, y que entrega 100W sobre 4ohms, con salida con darlington's complementarios


 

Tengo un libro de antaño con esos amolis, esta este, otro de 15 a 25W, otro de 100W. unos RCA de 20W ( UAP-01) y otro de 15-70W (UAP-02) , y mas! todos con su PCB y explicacion muy detallada de cada ampli!!


----------



## pandacba

Buenísimo fijate que ese habla de lo importante que fue la serie UAP-02 de RCA, esos eran semicomplementaris
Ese manual esta muy bueno, leetelo de tapa a tapa y vas aprender un monton, y armate cualquiera de esos, eran buenísimos con aquellos transisotres, con los actuales anda muy pero muy bien. Si podes armete alguno aunque mas no sea 15 o 25W te va a servir mucho


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Buenísimo fijate que ese habla de lo importante que fue la serie UAP-02 de RCA, esos eran semicomplementaris
> Ese manual esta muy bueno, leetelo de tapa a tapa y vas aprender un monton, y armate cualquiera de esos, eran buenísimos con aquellos transisotres, con los actuales anda muy pero muy bien. Si podes armete alguno aunque mas no sea 15 o 25W te va a servir mucho


 
lo lei demasiadas veces ya, arme varios, el que siempre me quedo la duda es del 250W en puente , tenes alguna idea de ese circuito?


----------



## pandacba

Si, vas a ver que alli hay otro que es de 100W y lleva un transformador, este y el de 250W pertenecen a una categoria de amplificadores que se les denominaba Public Adress, es decir para anuncios publicos, lo que hoy conocemos como propalación masiva, donde no se busca una alta calidad porque no tiene sentido y si se busca robustes y rendimiento

Si te fijas son dos placas y sus circuitos muy similares a la de 40W de echo estan basadas en ella, con un sistema en puente se logra tener el doble de excursión de tensión sobre la carga y para el doble de tensión la potencia se cuadruplica para la misma carga, para este caso seria 160W sobre ohms, y con 6ohms llega a 240-250W. maneja mucha corriente, una de las placas lleva un inverssor de señal para que pueda trabajar, y veras que los drivers utilizan transistores en capsula TO3 metálica
Habria que estudiarlo un poquito y adaptarlo los transistores actuales, la vuente es de 65V pero de bastante corriente 4veces la del equipo de 40W.

Se podria probar pero haciendoloa funcionar ponele con la fuente de 48V y tendrias 100W en 8ohms y en 6unos 150W o tal vez la podesmos llevar a 200W en 4 ohms.

Si te interesa algo asi subilo al circuito con todos los datos, ya que no tengo a mano ese manual


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Si, vas a ver que alli hay otro que es de 100W y lleva un transformador, este y el de 250W pertenecen a una categoria de amplificadores que se les denominaba Public Adress, es decir para anuncios publicos, lo que hoy conocemos como propalación masiva, donde no se busca una alta calidad porque no tiene sentido y si se busca robustes y rendimiento
> 
> Si te fijas son dos placas y sus circuitos muy similares a la de 40W de echo estan basadas en ella, con un sistema en puente se logra tener el doble de excursión de tensión sobre la carga y para el doble de tensión la potencia se cuadruplica para la misma carga, para este caso seria 160W sobre ohms, y con 6ohms llega a 240-250W. maneja mucha corriente, una de las placas lleva un inverssor de señal para que pueda trabajar, y veras que los drivers utilizan transistores en capsula TO3 metálica
> Habria que estudiarlo un poquito y adaptarlo los transistores actuales, la vuente es de 65V pero de bastante corriente 4veces la del equipo de 40W.
> 
> Se podria probar pero haciendoloa funcionar ponele con la fuente de 48V y tendrias 100W en 8ohms y en 6unos 150W o tal vez la podesmos llevar a 200W en 4 ohms.
> 
> Si te interesa algo asi subilo al circuito con todos los datos, ya que no tengo a mano ese manual


 
Si si, ya mas o menos me sabia esa historia, El de 100w por lo que tengo entendido se conseguia aca en rosario hace unos cuantos años, donde comence  a trabajar encontre una placa casi  completa de ese ampli!! Con el de 250w , Estaria bueno para probar a ver que onda, ya que siempre me quedo esa inquietud si funciona o no! hasta tenia hecho un PCB de ese circuito!
Hoy en dia se usa bastante lo de poner en bridge las potencias, de hecho yo uso dos asi! pero el inversor esta compuesto por IC.


----------



## pandacba

Ese esquema de 250 no es porque alguien lo dibujo bonito y lo publico, nada que ver, eso aprecio en unos boletines eue la firma Fapesa lanzaba como divulgación técnica y auda a armadores y pequeños y no tan pequeños, la ventaja que tenia es que te daban toda la info porque eran exaustivamente probado en sus laboratorios, horas  y horas de ensayos pruebas de componentes, y ojo no armando uno, para garantizar la uniformidad se armaban varios de tal forma que el armado no fuera crítico, no solo se armaban por expertos tenian armadores del mercado para hacer pruebas y cuando todo estaba ok recien era publicado, aparte cuando ya era publicado estaban las placas en el mercado.

El diseño de un impreso no es asi como asi hay problemas causados por las capacidaes distribuidas, qeu pueden generar realimentaciones indeseadas que pueden generar inestbilidades como oscilaciones

Eso implicaba hacer un impreso segun criterio de desarroyo, luego ensayarlo, si se encontraban problemas o cosas criticas, modificar y hacer otro, lo que implicaba antes de llegar al diseño definitivo que se habian armado varios prototipos, con los elementos que se obtenian en el mercado, eso equivale a tener en cuenta las disperciones de carácteristicas y probar y reajustar una y otra vez hasta lograr los resultados deseados, estos circuitos fueron publicados por philips en un libro al proposito fueron los primeros amplificadores de silicio, en una época en que cohexistian los TR's de germanio y los tubos de vaico Fapesa los tomo  y adecuo el circuito a los valores de los componentes que se conseguian en el mercado. Exisitieron en ese tiempo ambos circuitos los Philips y los Fapesa generando no pocas discuciones como las que ocurren en los foros donde los que no sabian o recien empezagan escuchaban absortos tratando de aprender, esto se daba en cualquier lado en un taller, en un negocio de componentes, en un colegio, técnico etc, etc

Ellos acalraban d que tipo se trataa si Hi-Fi o Public Adress por eso ves que en ese libro hay de todo, los RCA salieron en los boletines de la desaparecida casa Eneka argentina y ese libro recopilo todo. En reparacion de viejas placas RCA estan subidos boletines de Eneka, con un pre universal y el RCA de 70W
Tambien estan los Texas cuyos circuitos fueron publicados en sus manuales..

Si por alli te topas con algun manual viejo de transistores Fapesa o Phiips vas a ver que alli también estan los circuitos de audio, lo mismo ocurria en los manuales de la ya desaparecida RCA, esto no fueron lo unico, estaban los circuitos de Siemens, de Motorla(esta publico un libro muy bueno yo tenia fotocopiado una parte, tambien estaban los Fairchild y otros más)
Radio Serra que tenia entre otras las marcas Ranser utilizo en sus combinados primero, todadiscos y luego en un linea de amplifcaodres muy facheros para la época llamados Ranser Elite, que podes ver en la red, mercado librre y otros....
Esos circuitos son un pedazo de la histria del audio en la Argentina
y vos que estas en Rosario debes saber que alli hubo una Firma Emave que creo que aún subsiste que hacian bocinas reentrantes, parlanes antiexplosivos, equipos para Public Adress a baterias y en una epoca que estuvo de moda hacer publicidad desde el aire ellos prepararon una bocina cuadruple y amplis a 24VDC tenia fotos de propaganda de eso, si llegas a conseguir material sobr eso esquemas y otros seria bueno que lo compartas, para que no muera en el olvido. hay equipo valvulares y transistorizados, germanio y silicio con os in tocadiscos Eran competidores con UCOA Radio
Hasta pronto y gracias por interesarte en esto bunos equipos, armalo que funcionaron y no fueron pocos


----------



## nomesacasunmango

Bueno , esta es la verdad de la milanesa , etos son algunos de los planos que pude rescatar del abandono de años ya que estaban en desuso por que al reparar ya eso era de oido.

Modulo de 125 de Audison todavia falta la mac que no tuve oportunidad de ir a la casa de mi mentor , el creador de estos circuitos , bueno el circuito es de la Audison 125 , los diodos son 1N4007 , el zener es de 3,3 V x 1 w , las resistencias son de 1w , menos las de 0.33Ω 5w y las 100Ω 2w.

El conexionado del modulo lo coloreé para que no se equivoquen al conectar la llave selectora , la serigrafia que esta mas abajo se encuentra deteriorada y en negativo , si alguien tiene un poco de paciencia , puede restaurar el dibujo y usarlo para armar


----------



## nomesacasunmango

Me olvidaba, la serigrafia que esta muy deteriorada por el tiempo


----------



## pandacba

Pipa, ellos no tendran circuitos de sus equpos, que tal vez puedas solicitar, asi tener una pequeña biblioteca del audio de aquellos dias, y ver las técnologia utilizada, aparte siempre aparece alguno que otro equipo que muchas veces a sido modificado de oido por no tener el esquema correspondiente y puede ser también de mucha utilidas incluso a quien quiera restaurar algun equipo, no olvidar que la moda vintage esta en pelnitud en estos momentos. 
Hay un sitio en el que se han dedicado a recupera e investigar para obtener la mayor cantidad posiblde de información de fábricas y productos nacionales, a la vez que etstan armando una fabulosa coleeción de raidios y apartos que sean los testigos de la historia de la electrónica en el pais...
Si puedes hacer eso te agradezco, aparte conozcon quien tiene unos cuantos equipos de esos y estan fuera de servicio por haberse dañado  y al no tener información prefirieron dejarlo asi, tambien hay equipos UCOA y otras marcas que no recuerdo bien, encima aca hay un tipod que tiene transistores de germanio que no e visto siquiera en manuales, son nuevos, diodos y tiene bastante cantidad.

Espero puedas conseguir algun esquema, Casa Filidoro aún esta activa?


----------



## pandacba

La vista de la seigrafia es de la parte de pontecia sola, si ves el esquema es el mismo diagrama electrico que pase yo, tengo los originales que venian con los módulos al menos el de 65 y el de 40 hablando de los MAI, de echo todas las placas son iguales escepto la de 25W que lleva los transistores puesto en la placa misma, tengo una placa de esa completa, ah si buscan en plaquetodo vas a ver que esa placa con el pre esta el modulo es de 25W, tengo otra de un equipo que quedo que esta echo en esa plaquetodo pero con los componentes de la más grande 
Veo si el finde subo algunos escaneos


----------



## pandacba

nomesacasunmango dijo:
			
		

> se agradese en algo que puedo colaborar es en la historia de la electronica pues desde los 12 años que estoy con todo esto ya tengo 35 ,creo que puedo rescatar tambien algunos libros que dejo mi viejo



Se te agradece y seria muy interesante si puedes rescatar esos libros, ya que por lo geneal traian mucha info, y algo siempre se puede rescatar y aprrender y en todo caso entender porque alguanas cosas se hacian de una manera o de otra....

No nos olvidemos que la industria del audio mueve una parte muy importante de la economia, sin audio no hay TV, no hay radio, sin audio no hay cantantes, y todo lo que de ello se beneficia, esta presente de manera cotidiana en nuestras vidas

Por alli digo muchas veces animen a armar un equipo de aquellos con los modernos transistores y algunos lo han echo y su sorpresa ha sdo mayúscula al escucharlo, ya que creiian que por ser antiguo tenian un feo sonido, y me causo gracia las consecuencias, genero una másiva busqueda de equipos abandonados en sus casas, en la de los familiares, amigos vecinos etc, restaurandolos, poniendolos en condiciones y algunos que se han topado con muy bunos tornamesas, como los Dual por ejemplo de origen alemán y poner alli unos vinilos increiblemente bien conservados, se miraban porque por alli quien no conoce temas de los beatles, o los Rollingstone y tantos otros que alguna vez grabaron en vinilo y quedarse alli escuchando y no dando crédito a lo que sale por los parlantes..... ja ahora se interesan en buscara vinilos de todo tipo y descubrir muchas canciones que las escucharon por primera vez en mp3 claro la calidad no es la misma, y por ejemplo un tema de Modern Talkin Brother Louis, que en una versión de las que da vuelta por internt tiene un comienzo raro, ja esta tomado de un vinilo pero este no esta muy bueno porque cuando comienza se siente la pua, pero cuando sube el volumen ni se nota.... y teniendo uno en sus manos reconocieron ese efecto al comienzo del tema, pero se reian pues su vinilo y la cápsula sobre las que debi instruirlos para que no la dañen por falta de concocimiento ejerce una presión de 0.5 gramos, afortunadamente disponen de la balaza que venia al efecto y aprendieron como se regula el brazo, y obvio la tecnica de dejar la pua sobre el disco y como sacarla para no dañarlo...

Otro dia les cuento otros descubrimientos que hicieron

Saludos a todos y gracias por colaborar


----------



## pandacba

Aqui una vista del lado de las pists, esta es la parte de potencia que es igual a todas pero esta tiene una diferencia interesante 
Esta misma supo venri con máscara antisoldante, tengo una de esas semiarmada con resistencisa Iskra
Esta la compre hade dos semanas, se hacen aqu localmente y se distribuyen en casi todo el territorio nacional




Por el lado de los componentes se aprecia, es en la salida esta dispuesta para poder utilizar trnasistores de cápsula plastica soldados directamente a la misma


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Pipa, ellos no tendran circuitos de sus equpos, que tal vez puedas solicitar, ?


 
Me sacaron como rata por tirante cundo les dije eso, hace un tiempo ya!

Pero....hace poco empezo a trabajar otro conocido de otra casa de musica , al cual voy a sondear a ver si saco algo de data!



pandacba dijo:


> Casa Filidoro aún esta activa?


 
La verdad no la conozco!!



pandacba dijo:


> y obvio la tecnica de dejar la pua sobre el disco y como sacarla para no dañarlo...


 
Esa tecnica no es muy dificil, se complica eso de las 5-6 de la mañana, donde ya poner el vinilo el la Technics se me complica!!
Prometo no tomar mas! (solo lo necesario)



pandacba dijo:


> Aqui una vista del lado de las pists, esta es la parte de potencia que es igual a todas pero esta tiene una diferencia interesante
> Esta misma supo venri con máscara antisoldante, tengo una de esas semiarmada con resistencisa Iskra
> Esta la compre hade dos semanas, se hacen aqu localmente y se distribuyen en casi todo el territorio nacional
> http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/aries_3251_pcb1nw58bq.jpg.html
> 
> Por el lado de los componentes se aprecia, es en la salida esta dispuesta para poder utilizar trnasistores de cápsula plastica soldados directamente a la misma
> 
> http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/aries_a3251_componentes_layout1iu06q4.jpg.html


 
Esas placas las comersializaba aries aca en rosario hace ya unos cuantos años, (ahora son un poco mas pequeñas que hace 5 años atras), Audison vendia los modulos armados,  
tambien recuerdo que habia otra casa que se dedicaba a fabricar amplis y demas aca, pero ahora no me viene a la memoria su nombre! 

Aca les dejo el pcb clonado de las placas que posteo  el compañero Panda!


----------



## pandacba

jjajaa a a bueno no emboca el LP jejej se complica un poco jajaja si de pronto ves dos vinilos y decis para que saque dos? esas otra manos, che no e_mbromen_!!! jajaja, buena decisión Pipa

En los años 70 en pleno aude de los equipos de audio pleno apogeo del vinilo(se venia el cassette como malon pero...) y corria la idea de llevar la música a todas partes, si bien no era nada nuevo los todaiscos portatiles a pilas, a bateria que se encufaban en el encendedor etc.... National Creadora de Panasonic conocida como National Panasonic lanza una serie de equipo economicos pero de divulgacion masiva para aprovechar ese momento obvio no eran los unicos Aqui se hizo famoso primro el Discofonic cuya propaganda decia Discofonic toca toca y como quiere lo coloca. Que era eso bueno en la pantalla una sensual modelo ondulando al compás de la musica y el tan mentado Discofonic Cogado cual cartera o bolso se tratase, de su hombro, Si era para discos simple se introducia un disco por una ranura(precursor del CD y DVD) y este era arrastrado adento posicionado y sujetaod en el centro y borde por una rueditas que facilitaba el giro pero que no se mueva un cabrestante de plastico sostenia el equvalente de un brazo y alli estaba la cápsula diminuta con la púa ejerciendo solo a adecuada presión...

El mentado aparatido se vendio como pan caliente, muchas marcas obvio copiaron y le hicieron mejoras, venia con radio, sin ellas, pilas grandes 4.6 y 9 lo que equivla a 6,9 y 12V venian en colores muy vistosos toda una serie de equipos de toda clase, con destino a la gente joven, como lo fue le walkman, el diskman, y todos los aparatejos hoy conocidos.

Obviamente aprecieron marcas nuevas como en todo, pero marcas como National Panasonic en audio quedo etiquetado como equipos baratos, Cuando llego la modo del sistema de Componentes (alli comienza la muerte del combinado) el que iba en un mueble porque era una verdadera torre de Audio, Obvio las mejores marcas estuviero presentes cada equipo era una obra de arte.

No era todo en 1, ni 3 en 1 ni 2 en 1
Cada pare era una unidad autónoma, ariba la bandeja con capsula mágnetica o por lo menos cerámica en el otro extremo de la tabla

hacia abajo se acomodaban unidad amplifficadora de potencia, unidad preamplificadora, Deck los cassettes venian marchando. sintonizador de AM-FM, los primeros analógicos luego vienieron digitales

EStos dispuesto en un mueble de puertas que abjajo servia para acomodar los vinilos y un compatimento para las cajuelas y otros elementos, a los lados las unidades de difusión Bafles pesadisimos en alta gama obligado de 3 vias y algunos con croso over variable.
Se podia agregar algo más? una instalación de alta calidad no estaba completa sin un repoductor de cinta de carrete abierto, TEAC a la cabeza entre muchas Marcas, Akai puso en el mercado verdaderas maravillas, incluyendo su mayor exponente que si no tenias el resto del sistema lo mismo podias utilizarlo ya que era un aparato de generosas dimensiones la zona donde ivan el carrete estaba totalmente protegida e incorporo una imniovación la cinta se enebrava sola siendo necesaria solo asegurarla en el segundo carrete, incoprorab busqueda y otras cosa que en el cassette ni se soñaba, ah si dije que no necesitaba de otro equipo ya que a cada lado se abria un sección que dejaba en descubierto sendos parlantes y podis escuchar sin el reso de la instalación una verdadra maravilla desde todo punto de vista y muy fina terminacion, alta gama sin duda alguna lo otro que tambien se podia incorporar era un ecualizador gráfico de 10 o 10 bandas por canal, maravilloso el.... y aún venia otra unidad que eran varios ecualizadores.... parmetricos ellos que disponian de varios controles como frecuencia, refuerzo, atenuación, Q variable, el mejor de los mini de hoy no existe frente al mejor equipo d esos, si no venian compateras se las agregas a la entrada de linea y listo..... ah y ya venian con cotrol remoto luego se incorporaron las dobles Decks que eran verdaderas islas de edición, hay una marca que ahora se mie hizo una galleta, como estaba de moda el sitstema que no utiliza tapa, para proteger mejor tenia una compuerta de accionamiento neumático que se deslizaba con mucha suavidad...

En cada frnete habia una cantidad de controles para todo, tenias pleno control sobre todos los aspectos
Habia que saber de audio y en serio, claro sus manuales perfectamente explicados con gráficos y fotografias te garantizaban un aprovechamiento de recursos 100%

Si encuentro algunas fotos las suba para que conoscan al Papá de los mincomponentes, ah luego aparecieron mincicomponenes de verdad, eran unidades más chicas , mas angotas, menos altas que obvio no tenian todas las cosas pero manteinian la filosofia del sistema de componentes, hoy no deberian llamarse minicomponentes deberian denominarse combos de audio todo en 1, es decr el descendiente de los combinados 

chau chau me voy saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me acaban de regalar una placa stereo Audison , la que viene con los pre 747 y potenciómetros stereo , con su fuente regulada (sin transformador :enfadado

Y además de yapa otra igual pero mono 

La fuente tiene dos capacitores de 35 Volts.

Pero como tiene 2N3055 añejitos me gustaría subirle la potencia y reemplazarle los 474 para mejorarle el pre.

Incluyendo los dos de la fuente regulada = 8 transistores 3055 añeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejos. Hasta oxidados están .

A la stereo le lijaron los TIP's y a la mono se le ven TIP29 y TIP30. 

Las voy a limpiar un poco con alcohol


----------



## pandacba

:Si esos transistores son de los buenos y estan bien yo ni los tocaria, son una garantia, el 747 reemplazalo directamente por el TL083 es pin por pin compatible pero mucho mejor.

Incluso para la fuente el 2n3055 es una joya, si los cambia mandelos pa' ca amigo
Si le sobra una de la placas tambien jejeje...
tenga cuidado con las tensiónes el 747 tiene unas R para la caida de tensión, si la suben sin cambiarlas este se muere de una(se lo digo por experienca jeje) y si no quiere ponerle el TL083, le queda algo interesante, con esos adptadores para  CI de pines largos que le permiten soldar en el lugar del original y a su vez conectar a otra placa y utilice el 4558L (single in line) o de ultima una plaquita chica y la calblea....
Pero usted estaba con la Fapesa 100 con trafo, no me diga que tiro todoooo!
Tiene los TR de salida en la plaqueta o en disipador separado?, si esta en la placa es de 25+25W si esta en disipador separado por el capacitor de fuente es la de 40+40W, eso sera fácil corroborar con el valor de algunas R, tengo los circuitos..
Esos TR's vendria al pelo para poner en marcha las 70W con fuente regulada....

Suba fotos, vamos que espera!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es una plaqueta única con los pre y los 4 excitadores (TIP29 y 30) acostados y atornillados , supongo que es la de 25+25 , y mi idea es (ya que vino sin el trafo :enfadado subirla a 40+40 o 70+70.

Ver el archivo adjunto 42872

El Fapesa de 100 no lo tiré ! lo desarmé nomás  , aunque en cualquier momento voy a comprar la laminación de GRANO ORIENTADO y rehago .

¿ El Siemens igual a ese Fapesa de 100 a transformador no lo tiene nadie ? 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Estoy a la caza de esos circuitos, tanto los de Siemens, como los de Motorola y unos que eran de Fairchild, una vez hice uno de 35W buenísimo pero alguién se quedo con ese material o mi mujer me lo tiro, ni bien tenga algo lo posteo y te aviso
Si no voy a tener que hir a la bibloteca de la Facu y a la hemeroteca y ver que hay del materila de aquellos años


----------



## DOSMETROS

Che Pandita , hasta que potencia se les puede sacar (y que sea placentero escucharlas  ) a esas plaquetas con esos 3055.

(Si habré charlado con el dueño de Audison , ahí en Rivadavia al 1200)


----------



## pandacba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Pandita , hasta que potencia se les puede sacar (y que sea placentero escucharlas  ) a esas plaquetas con esos 3055.
> 
> (Si habré charlado con el dueño de Audison , ahí en Rivadavia al 1200)



Modificando solo las algunas R y los drivers(TIP31/32)  se les puede sacar unos 100-125W es decir la llevamos al modelo  MAI-125 en el caso se la mono y seria el MAI-250 en el caso de la estereo y andan y andan yo arme varias, la etapa de potencia es la misma que se habla en el tema RCA130, 

Como vos tenes el modelo que seria de 25+25, yo no sacaria los transistores de alli como hacen muchos, cambiaria los disipadores, poniendo una gruesa L una ala a la placa que soporte los transistores y la otra si a un disipador aletado genereoso obvio via abuandante grasa siliconada. eso te da un montaje má profesional y te olvidas del cableado de los TR's y lo mejor dejando los mismos 2N3055 a la fuente que la tenes regualda habria que adecuarla para que te entregue  50 +50 y en potencia llegas e incluso pasas la nominal, ya que en la máxima potencia se tiene en cuenta que la fuente baja un poco fijate que las RCA de 70 con fuente regulada te decian que llegaba a 90W (de alli que da 130W) con lo cual tendras 1/4 de KW nada despreciable verdad? y de muy buen sonido

El amplificador suena muy bien a cualquier nivel de potencia... hace poco le hice escuchar uno a un potencial cliente, tenia un CD con bandas de peliculas jejeje y entre ellas una que sabia que le gusta la de la saga de ls guerra de las galaxias.......ja te imaginaras....

Si podes sacale el circuio a la fuente regulada asi veo si es uno que yo tengo
Con un trafo de 40+40 como mínimo o mejor aún 42+42 te viene de perillas

Algo que si haria seria independizar la fuente del pre zacaria las R que lleva y lo conectaria a una fuente -+15V (claor esto es solo una sugerencia )

Busco los esquemas y me fijo las R que hay que cambiar...


----------



## nomesacasunmango

pandacba dijo:


> Espero que suban el circuito, es el único que me falta y era MAC150 y si slaio al mercado, tengo la hoja de coneccionado provista por Audison MAC significaba Modolu Amplificador Complementario, porque tenia precisamente la salida complementaria.
> Los MAI= Modulo Amplifivador Integrado los anteriores eran solo MA estaban basados los primeroe en los amplificadores fapesa, venian con pre  y sin pre, y mono  y estereo en una sola placa, el pre era también el de fapesa Muy utilizado por amadores...
> La serie MAI venia mono estereo con pre y sin pre. El pre estaba basado en el 747 y el control de tono era triple la etapa de potencia eran las RCA modiificadas hoy conocidas como de 130, lo curioso es que Audison la comercializaba como 125, venia tambien de 65W, de 40W y de 25W sobre el mismo diseño, que como he comentado en otros topics son las RCA modificadas en europa, por ese motivo, ya que no era un circuito propio de Audison otros lo reprodujeron, al principio la Potencia sola luego con el pre tambien, como el 747 es malísimo para audio lo soliamos reemplazar por TL083 y se notaban las diferencias....
> El MAC utiliza en el pre el 4558



bueno el plano, lo tengo en la mano de la mac pero se me  fue al muere el scaner en estos dias espero repararla y subir tam preciado documento


----------



## electrodrums

Buenas, estaba mirando la pagina. Tengo los modulos originales, ya se que el post es viejo


----------



## DOSMETROS

electrodrums dijo:


> buenas, estaba mirando la pagina.tengo los modulos originales,ya se que el post es viejo


 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36263245@N03/5467514815/


----------



## nomesacasunmango

bueno aqui esta el circuito de la mac . de la mano de su creador .hay algunos consejos para su buen funcionamiento ,los trancistores ,en especial el BD 140 tiene que ser de buena calidad ,tambien se puede agregar 2 / 1n 4148 en serie entre los colectores de los bc 546 /7 los katodos mirando a el de  entrada .Como se ajustaba si cada modulo ,aparecia inestabilidad , se agregaba un ceramico al tip 32 (base /colector) se puede usar el diseño de serigrafia  de la mai con unas pequeñas modificaciones para su armado , espero que lo aprobechen y que no quede en el olvido ya que costo resusitarlo.cualquier duda pregunten


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> espero que lo aprobechen y que no quede en el olvido ya que costo resusitarlo.*cualquier duda pregunten*


Los componentes que tenés en ese esquemático son los que pusiste luego de la reparación, no es así?

Por que no creo que originalmente llevara los MJ15003/4 ni los FR107


----------



## juanma

Gente, les hago una comentario que espero tomen a bien.

Afortunadamente hoy en dia disponemos de toneladas de información sobre amplificadores de audio. Y asi como veo a ese ampli, facil 5 o 7 mejoras le haria. Siempre que busque la mayor fidelidad posible, si es por sencillez, seguramente no. Se puede llegar aun mas lejos y hacer un diseño simetrico o probar con CFB, pero como base, tomaría un amplificador con mejores características. De ahi para arriba.

Les recomiendo el amplificador de Silicon Chip que postee. Practicamente es un Blameless de Douglas Self, con excelentes características. Ademas, agregar 8 BC547 no afecta en lo mas mínimo el presupuesto final. Solamente requiere mas tiempo en el diseño del PCB.

En fin, ustedes deciden.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juanma:
Este es un amplificador histórico en su configuración original. Seguro que hay espacio para hacerle muchas mejoras, pero en realidad no vale la pena , por que sería una cosa completamente diferente.

PD: El concepto del blameless de D. Self es excelente, el único problema es que necesitás un distorsímetro de super-primer-nivel para ajustar la polarización de la etapa de salida


----------



## pandacba

Las placas que yo tube tenian los MJ15015/16, originales Audison. los diodos esos son similares a los 1N4007, pero rápidos, lo que me extraña, es que como driver tenga los TIP31/2 que deben ser "C", ya que el modulo estaba previsto que funcionara con 4 ohms entregando 150W.
Si la memoria no me es infiel llevaba TIP41C/42C como drivers


----------



## juanma

De seguro ezavalla, es armarlo por la onda vintage o nostalgia. Y me parece muy bien.
Pero solo remarco el hehco de que ese amplificador era muy bueno en su epoca, hoy por hoy, 30 años despues, disponemos de muchisimas herramientas para hacer algo mejor.

Hago mas que nada la aclaración para aquellos que recien empiezan con el audio y leen el post. Pueden empezar con algo tranqui, como este ampli, pero que despues sepan que arriba de esto hay otro mundo con varias cosas por estudiar y ver todavia, y naturalmente un monton de mejoras por hacer.

Saludos!

PD: sobre el Blameless, haciendo ajuste a oido no tendras una THD super baja, pero segun con la fuente y disipador que cuentes, podes dejarlo sonando muy bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanma dijo:


> PD: sobre el Blameless, *haciendo ajuste a oido no tendras una THD super baja*, pero segun con la fuente y disipador que cuentes, podes dejarlo sonando muy bien.


Es que ese es precisamente el "chiste" del blameless, la distorsión super-baja resultante de la parva de análisis que hizo este hombre y de los circuititos que le agregó. Si ves el rango de variación de la polarización estática según el tipo de etapa de salida, vas a encontrar que tiene una tolerancia bastante estrecha (sobre el 10% o menos   ..no recuerdo exactamente)...y estamos hablando de corrientes de un par de decenas de mA como mucho.

Si lo ajusto a oído...muy probablemente va a tener menos distorsión que los otros, pero aún  excesivamente alta para lo que es el diseño ese 

Saludos!


----------



## nomesacasunmango

ezavalla dijo:


> Los componentes que tenés en ese esquemático son los que pusiste luego de la reparación, no es así?
> 
> Por que no creo que originalmente llevara los MJ15003/4 ni los FR107



lo que es esto es el diceño original como fue armada para pruevas posteriores , audison siempre escatimo el presupuesto para componentes de alta calidad pues con trancistores de menor costo podia funcionar ,ojo los trancistores de salida siempre eran probados y separados ,los que pasaban el test se colocaban en los modulos de gran potecnia y los demas a los de menor potencia


----------



## nomesacasunmango

veo que tienen algunas dudas al ver los circuitos que subi ,yo tambien tube dudas y pregunte ,no solo por los mj si no tambien por los 1n 4007 al cambiearlos por los fr 107 y el diceñador  a quien le dire Ricardo
me dijo que la conmutacion rapida y el audio van de la mano sobre los tip tambien me dijo que son buenos ,pero mejores son los 2sc 2073 y 2sa 940 no creo que pueda equivocarse pues tiene mas años y experiencia que algunos de nosotros  no solo trabajo en audison tambien en leme, ranser ,y no dire la ultima empresa donde trabaja no solo audio, RF reparo armo equipos de varios kw donde hay que saber armar islas jaulas bobinas y pistas donde no se pueden equivocar con la lucha de frecuencias paracitas y tener buen conocimiento de cada componente y no solo trancistorisados valvulares, tambien a sonorisado el estadio de la plata que se inaguro hace poco , estaciones de ferrocarril supermercados y hospitales se save que este ultimo los amplificadores no son de gran potencia pero tampoco pueden fallar las 24 horas pues hay vidas en juego bueno tengo mas pero me despido y animense a armar la mac que esd un buen circuito tambien para los que se estan iniciando en la electronica


----------



## pandacba

El tema es que el circuito que publico audison difiere de ese, nada más, como por ejemplo en la salida, aparte faltaria el que tenia el pre que para este modelo abandono el 747  y utilizo el 4558 de mucha mejor calidad y aparte en la misma placa incorporaba dos filtros, fue la más profesional de todas y ese circuito completo me gustaria conseguir...


----------



## electrodrums

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui una vista del lado de las pists, esta es la parte de potencia que es igual a todas pero esta tiene una diferencia interesante
> Esta misma supo venri con máscara antisoldante, tengo una de esas semiarmada con resistencisa Iskra
> Esta la compre hade dos semanas, se hacen aqu localmente y se distribuyen en casi todo el territorio nacional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por el lado de los componentes se aprecia, es en la salida esta dispuesta para poder utilizar trnasistores de cápsula plastica soldados directamente a la misma



preguntonta=esta placa se alimenta con 100v? osea 50v+ 50v- y gnd?en mono?. o 50v cada placa en stereo


----------



## pandacba

Asi es necesita fuetne simetrica de +-50V para ello necesitas un trafo que te entregue 36+36VCA


----------



## electrodrums

buenas. esta fuente me servira para dos modulos audison osea stereo?


----------



## pandacba

En realidad eso  es la parte de rectificado filtrado, el transformador tiene que ser de 36+36 4A mínnimo


----------



## electrodrums

el transformador lo tengo. a lo que me refiero es si el esquema anterior funciona con dos modulos,o el rectificado y filtrado lo tendria que hacer por separado,uno para cada modulo


----------



## pandacba

Yo he armado equpos que llevan año funcionando, con dos canales con filtros de 5000uF x63V x rama y jamás han tenido problemas de ningún tipo..... vos le esta metiendo 24000uFx rama, lo cual es es excesivo por demás, pero si a vos te conforma.....

Claro vas a tener que acondicionar fusibles, antes y despues del filtro, y diodos los bastantes grandes como para soportar el imnecesario pico de corriene en el encendio por tan descomunal carga(al momento de conectar casi un cortocircuito)


----------



## electrodrums

en realidad tomo el esquema como ejemplo pero al filtrado lo voy a hacer con 4 capacitores de 63v y 10000uf,el transformador es de 36v + 36 v 4a


----------



## pandacba

Si, con esos valores podrias andar, bien no obstante al cargarse de golpe esa capacidad produce un corriente pico bastante importante, los 5000uF ya producen un pico interesante.
Todo depende del uso que se le de y como se lo utilice en la práctica....


----------



## nomesacasunmango

pandacba dijo:


> El tema es que el circuito que publico audison difiere de ese, nada más, como por ejemplo en la salida, aparte faltaria el que tenia el pre que para este modelo abandono el 747  y utilizo el 4558 de mucha mejor calidad y aparte en la misma placa incorporaba dos filtros, fue la más profesional de todas y ese circuito completo me gustaria conseguir...


me gustaria que lo puedas conseguir para hacer comparativas en que difiere un circuito al otro .hoy en dia hay amplificadotes que  ya no traen preamplificador los unicos que veo son consolas potenciadas y como pre si uno le quiere agregar hay unos circuitos muy buenos con tl 072 faciles de hacer


----------



## pandacba

Al parecer un negocio de aca tiene un modulo audison de esos, ire a verlo y si no piden un dispaate seguro lo compro

En su momento me inteesaba desde del punto de vista técnico, ya que incluso incorporaba dos filtros, hoy me interesa más desde el punto de vista histórico, aunque la salida todavia hoy en dia es un muy buen amplificador.

El tema del pre hoy por hoy no es tan relevante, hoy en dia es más un control de tonos o un ecualizador gráfico, sea cual sea el caso tengo desde transistorizados hasta con unos CI bastante avanzados.
El TL072 para control de tonos va, pero cuando se trata de amplificar microfonos prefiero el LM387A, muy por encima del TL, y eso que se discontinuo el LM381A que era mejor todavia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya se a quien le va a gustar este "papelucho viejo" 

Es el original , salvo que se le ha agregado la descripción del Zener y el nombre de los potenciómetros.

Saludos Kung Fu  !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste es otro original de 65 Watts , tiene agregado el valor del zener , los nombres de los potenciómetros y sugiere el cambio de algunos valores.

Que lo disfrutes 

Saludos !


----------



## Ivan N.

Buenas, hacia tiempo que no andaba en el foro y me encontre con este hilo tan interesante. Resulta que hace un tiempo encontre en una caja de mi abuelo varios amplificadores Audison. Los estuve analizando un poco con la idea de darles algun uso y llegue a que la alimentacion maxima debe andar entre 30 y 40 volts pero no estoy del todo seguro por la parte de los pre y el control de tonos que mucho no lo mire todavia.
Si alguno lo conoce y me puede pasar tension de alimentacion y potencia de salida estare agradecido.
Como transistores de salida usa TIP29A y TIP30A en configuracion ab complementario y el driver es el transitor que lleva el disipador plateado.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/19072011451.jpg/

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Se trata de los uno de los amplificadores de baja gama de fuente única, y se trataria o de una unidad e de 6W o de 10W, para la primera (6W) la alimentación es de 24V, para la segunda(10W) la alimentación esta en los 33V en ambos casos la impedancia de parlante es de 8 ohms mínimos, no intentar porner ni 6 ni 4 ohms ya que la unidad resultara dañada, podes decirme de cuanto es la ailación del capacitor de acople al parlante?


----------



## Ivan N.

Gracias por la informacion. El capacitor de desacople de salida es de 1000uF y 25V, como dato extra las resistencias entre los emisores de los tip y el capacitor son un paralelo que da 0.5 ohms 2W cada una.
Tengo cuatro placas de estas, asi que andaba con ganas de darles algun uso. Si les pudiera llegar a sacar 10W o un poco mas a cada una estarian lindas para armar un sistema de audio 2.1 para la compu.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Proba primero con 24V 6W suenan bastante fuerte y con 4 tendras 24W totales

No vas a notar una gran diferencia de 6W a 10W ya que por la caracteristica de nuestro oido para tener una sensación al doble de una potencia dada es necesario aumentar la misma unas 4 veces....

Fijate un detalle, los potenciometros de volumen son logaritmicos y cuando lo pones a mitad de recorrido, solo estas al 10% del valor del mismo


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

pandacba dijo:


> Audison fue el primero que lo lanzo, MT virno bastante despues y como otros lo copiaron y el Audison tenia el 747 y también los 2N3055. Apenas fue lanzado al mercado un amigo que siempre viajaba Bs As lo trajo, por que le parecio interesante a las semanas ya estaba aqui en venta, y MT no existia aún, tuvo muvho muchísimo exito, entre otras cosas porque la placa era más compacta por el pre con CI y pro el buen sonido. Audison vendio estos modulos como pan caliente, en 25W(transistores con disipador en la misma placa)tengo uno vere si lo fotografio y lo subo, 40W, 65W, y 125W tosods con las siglas MAI.


 
Si supieras que tengo uno de esos modulos funcionando con los componentes de la epoca que es de 100 w muy parecido al de Aries .... y suena barbaro .... no se por que pero suena mucho mejor que el de Aries, lo arme en gabinete de pc


----------



## nomesacasunmango

mario mza dijo:


> si supieras que tengo uno de esos modulos funcionando con los componentes de la epoca  que es de 100 w muy parecido al de aries....y suena barbaro ....no se por que pero suena mucho mejor que el de aries lo arme en gabinete de pc



esto que nadie se tomo el tema de modificar la placa, pues si hay una persona que si mejoro la placa ,pero no para comercialisarla ,tras su trayectoria que comenzo en: l.e.m.e , audison donde creo la mac modulo amplificador complementario y tras cerrar audison  trabajo  en ranser y por hoy esta en apex ,el saco los 2n 3055 y coloco los mj 15024 cambio las r de 100 x 47 las de 0.33 a 0.22 x 7w saco los 1n 4007 y coloco los fr 107 y tras mejorar el circuito de entrada, proteccion, driver, saco una placa que llega a 150w en 4 ohms solo con 2 tr en la salida y lo mejor es que si funciona ,si es confiable e inquemable  . despues que pedir permiso ,publique el mencionado circuito en este foro y quedo en el olvido, como tambien soy miembro en otras comunidades, fue donde este circuito cobro de nuevo vida con buenas criticas de gente que llego a armar los modulos y usarlos sin problemas


----------



## jaju1972

Hola a todos, yo clone ambas placas la MAI-125 y la MAC-150 con excelentes resultados (estamos hablando  del año 1987) juanma comentaba que leyendo Douglas Self el le haría algunas modificaciones, yo lo pensé varias veces en poner una fuente de corriente constante para el diferencial de entrada, y hacerlo en la misma placa , también un multiplicador de vbe para estabilizarlo termicamente, ustedes que opinan?


----------



## jaju1972

Mario, la Mac-150 tira 120 watts en 8 ohms y 150 watts en 4 ohms.
Hay algo que me podrían aclarar los mas sabios del foro, la mac-150 dice en su hoja técnica que la protección de cortocircuitos es por adelanto de fase ¿como es una protección de cortos por adelanto de fase?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hasta donde yo se , todas éstas "sensan" la tensión en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida , superada cierta corriente , aumenta la tensión y entonces dos transistorcitos conducen y cortocircuitan base-emisor de los pares cuasi complementarios de salida.

EDITO : Salvo que se refiera a "por fases" ya que cada transistorcito controla una fase de la señal acústica


----------



## jaju1972

yo pienso lo mismo, ademas es claro en el esquema los bc337 y 327 en las bases de los darlingtons de salida listos para conducir cuando la caida de tension en las de .33 supere los 0.6 volts.
Estamos en condiciones de decir que era una estrategia de marketing lo de el adelanto de fase?

yo recuerdo (y me quedo grabado) como algo innovador " Protección de cortocircuito por adelanto de fase "


----------



## diegomj1973

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Podés subir esa hoja técnica ?



Si les sirve, dispongo del catálogo del amplificador AUDISON AC-300, que todavía poseo (una verdadera bestia nacional y de lo mejorcito que en esa época se veía y, según recuerdo, lo había comprado a razón de unos 720 dólares por allá en el 1991 y en la mítica casa de calle Rivadavia). Era común ver la propaganda de éste y otros modelos de potencias y mezcladores en la revista Saber Electrónica (de la que fui seguidor cuando era adolescente). Lleva adentro dos MAC-150. El preamplificador era muuuy ruidoso, por lo que se lo "volé". A las potencias les hice muy pequeñas mejoras, pero nada en especial (su sonido era igualmente muy bueno con los parlantes que yo atacaba). Nunca tuve problemas, a excepción del relé del sistema de protección (que causaba ruidos después de pegar, aunque después de unos minutos dejaba de hacerlo).

Encontré su "catálogo" y casi se me pianta un lagrimón.

¡Qué época!

De yapa les subo una perlita que supe usar con esa bestia (2 en total). Una verdadera lástima que ya no los tengo más. Los vendí junto con dos bafles exponenciales (de 4 en total que disponía) para comprarme una impresora para la facu.. ¡Cómo me arrepentí!

Lo único que me quedó de LEEA fueron 8 tweeter piezo 2001 (que los conservo impecables, como una joyita).

Saludos

PD: si alcanzan a ver, dice: "estabilización por adelanto de fase". Otra cosa que me habían comentado sus propios fabricantes (los de AUDISON) era que tenían a un muchacho casi exclusivamente para aparear componentes para la mejor selección de éstos para el armado de las placas. Usaban mayormente resistencias de 1/2W en lugares que ni siquiera llegaban a exigencias de 1/4W, como algo curioso. Para confeccionar esos "catálogos" (como se les decía en esa época) las Olivetti eran la vedette del momento, ni pensar en una PC (recién tímidamente empezaban a aparecer)


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, veo que este tema es viejo, pero me arriesgo a preguntar: tengo dos plaquetas audison similares al aca descripto pero con diferentes transistores, sospecho que es el modelo de 40w, alguien tendra informacion de ese modelo?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Subí unas fotos del frente y dorso de las plaquetas , así vamos viendo.

¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos?

 Bienvenido !


----------



## pandacba

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> si supieras que tengo uno de esos modulos funcionando con los componentes de la epoca  que es de 100 w muy parecido al de aries....y suena barbaro ....no se por que pero suena mucho mejor que el de aries lo arme en gabinete de pc


Mira lo que son las cosas... tu pusite esto hace práticamente 4 años, por motivos que no se terminan de dilucidar estuve alejado, del foro y mis queridos amigos en el... si aún tines esas placas me gustaria fotos de las mismas y si tiene aglún esquema con las modificaciones que hiciste me gustaria verlas,





marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, veo que este tema es viejo, pero me arriesgo a preguntar: tengo dos plaquetas audison similares al aca descripto pero con diferentes transistores, sospecho que es el modelo de 40w, alguien tendra informacion de ese modelo?
> 
> Gracias!


Los módulos compartian basicamente la misma placa, salvo los de 25W que tenian los transitores y los disipadores montados en la mims placa, Audison los amrmaba con los 2N3055, entre otros plaquetodo saco las mismas placas scon  exactametne el mismo circuito, y alli depend que le puso quien las armo, pero es posible darse cuenta por ejemplo si la tenee con el pre  original 747, las resistencias que van a la alimentación del mismo cambian según el modelo(aparte de algunos valores y TRs en la parte de potencia)


----------



## marianonardi

Hola a todos y gracias por la respuesta. 

Les dejo una minima historia: estos modulos los compre hace apenas 20 anos o mas y si no me falla la memoria los compre prearmados. Nunca termine el proyecto y este fin de semana trate de ponerlos en marcha sin demasiado exito, inyectando una senal de audio desde un telefono directamente al centro del control de volumen se escucha bajo y distoricionado. Como tengo dos placas, probe ambas con el mismo resultado y con dos pares diferentes de 2n3055 (los 2n3055 tienen sus anos tambien). Ahora compre un par nuevo para hacer otra prueba.  La fuente tiene +/- 36V y la habia armado en su momento por lo que asumo que tiene la tension correcta (nada exploto aun  )
Adjunto las fotos y aclaro, los tres transistores de la izquierda al lado del TIP32C son BC548B y el de la derecha BC558B

Aclaro que soy aficionado a la electronica y mi educacion en el tema es completamente informal


Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, ayer compre otro juego de 2N3055 (los que tenia eran 2N3055E) le coloque los pote de 100k que lleva (estaba usando otros) repase todas las conexiones y tengo el mismo resultado: con el volument al maximo suena apenas perceptible y distorcionado. Cuando conectas la alimentacion escuchas el "bump" en el parlante. Hoy voy a recorrer todo el circuito y lo voy a comparar con el de MAI65 que compartio DOSMETROS.
Sugerencias de como diagnosticar el problema, mas que bienvenidas

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En Bump es normal , fijate que no tengas tensión contínua en el parlante , ojo que quemarías el parlante.

Te falta poner la selectora o al menos hacerle el puente en M L 

Ver el archivo adjunto 42871 Ver el archivo adjunto 42872 

Saludos .


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias de nuevo DOSMETROS, el puente lo hice (perdon que no lo mencione). Te cuento que estoy mirando el diagrama que me acabas de pasar y veo diferencias con la placa mia. Anoto lo que veo aca:

1.- hay un 1n4007 entre el +50 y el emisor de uno de los 2n3055 (no figura en el circuito que me pasaste)
2.- hay un 1n4007 entre el -50 y el colector del otro 2n3055 (no figura en el circuito que me pasaste)
3.- el BC327 es en realidad un BC558B (entiendo que es un reemplazo valido)
4.- el BC337 es en realidad un BC548B (entiendo que es un reemplazo valido)
5.- La resistencia de 47 que va entre el emisor de los dos TIP y +/- 50V es de 47k (voy a cambiarla)
6.- el capacitor de 100pf que esta entre la base y el colector del TIP 32C es de .22 (asumo uF) voy a cambiarlo
7.- La resistencia de 22k que esta entre el parlante y la base del 547 es de 15k (es lo que indica la cerigrafia), deberia cambiarla?
8.- La resistencia de 100k que esta entre +50 y la base de del TIP31C es de 15k (es lo que indica la cerigrafia), deberia cambiarla?
9.- La resistencia de 22k que esta entre -50 y los dos emisores de los BC547 es de 10k (es lo que indica la cerigrafia), deberia cambiarla?
10.- los 2a238 los reemplaza un BC548 (entiendo que es un reemplazo valido)

Entiendo que este diagrama que me pasaste es del MAI125, correcto? yo lo estoy alimentando con con +/- 38v, es eso un problema?

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

Pusiste un puente entre los pine "L" con eso seleccionas lineal, si no pones nada tu sonido sera muy pobre, la salida de un telefono es demasiado alta para ese pre, incluso para la entrada misma del propio amplificador.
El echo que los 2N3055 tengan sus años no tiene absolutametne nada que ver, de echos los de hace 20 años atrás o más son en la mayor parte de los casos mejores que los actuales, y sis son RCA o Toshiba, nada que ver con los actuales salvo que sen ST originales

Tu placa corresponde al MAI65, lo único que le hacia a esos modulos es sustituirle el 747 por un TL083 que es equivalente pin por pin, es decir se puede cabiar directamente

No cambies nada o lo dañaras, asi como esta fuciona, yo arme en aquellos muchisimos con esos módulos y jamás tube problemas, ya que Audison los entegaba probaos...

Esa versíón que te paso dos metros es para 100W con fuente de 50V


Lo que si es cierto tiene R de 47K en lugar de 47ohms esas si cambialas, jamás me paso algo así


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, tengo el circuito del MAI65 y si bien tiene una diferencia en el pre que coincide con el mío, no me coinciden los TIP que en el mío son 31/32C y en el de 65 son 29/32A y que el mío tiene esos dos diodos que no figuran en ningún lado.
Honestamente no estoy seguro de que los haya comprado armados, conociendome de joven casi seguro lo arme yo.
El puente en L lo puse, estoy usando el teléfono porque ya le invadi la mesa de la cocina a mi mujer, si encima le traigo una casetera o una bandeja, se arma lío. Igualmente esperaría un sonido fuerte saturado y hoy por hoy es muy muy débil, apenas perceptible.
Hoy cambio las resistencias y les cuento

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si el amplificador solo sin el pre , se parece más a alguno de éstos . . . que son todos parientes 

Ver el archivo adjunto 12961 Ver el archivo adjunto 13675

Te dejo la lista de los post que tienen revuelto ese amplificador , siempre asegurate que tenga los 4 TIP :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index3.html 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problemas-ampli-130w-rca-24065/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/chasquido-amplificador-130w-rms-4524/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-musikman-130w-rca-51385/index4.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-musikman-suena-muy-bajito-21080/index2.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problemas-musikman-130w-23749/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/index2.html


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias de nuevo DOSMETROS ayer me quedo la vista torcida de seguir todo el impreso y el circuito a mano  hoy reviso con estos. Me queda en el tintero el reemplazo del 747 pero recien compre los componentes que encontre mal para cambiarlos y hacer las pruebas.
Mire por arriba el RCA de 130 y ahi estan los dos diodos que tiene el mio. Lo loco es que dice Audison bien grande. 
Hoy a la noche cambio todos los componentes que ya se que estan mal y les cuento como va

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## pandacba

Los pre son practicamente identicos si camian las resistencias hacia el +b y-B del 747, es posible que el tuyo sea un mai125, lo raro es que Audison no vendía las placas para armar, solo vendiía modulos armados, salvo que hayas comprado un rezago de fábrica luego que Audison cerro..
Los modulos Audison salvo los transistores de salida, utilzaba transistores de Texas Argentina que eran mucho más baratos, manteniendo en la salida los robustsos 2N305 muchos más fiables que los TIP35
Esos diodos si estaban presentes en al MAI125,
Antes de los MAI existio otra serie que estaba basado en Fapesa, tanto pre como amplificdor pero el más grande de estaba basado en un RCA(en la parte de potencia)


----------



## marianonardi

Primero que nada, es un gusto hablar con ustedes, no vivi de lleno esta epoca de la electronica aunque recibi algo de mi abuelo que armaba equipos a valvulas, aun tengo un ampli que armo el que algun dia arreglare en su honor. Estuve revolviendo un poco paginas como DIYaudio (http://www.diyaudio.com) y todo lo que vi son pastillas tipo TDA 2050. No voy a negar la calidad de esto, pero la verdad es que se me antoja lo mismo que los MP3 al vinilo, es decir, una caja negra.

La verdad es que es algo raro porque recuerdo haberlo comprado armado y sin embargo las resistencias de 47k en lugar de las de 47 fueron la clave de todo el misterio. Las cambie y todo esta funcionando. Aproveche la volteada y cambie las otras resistencias que tenian un valor diferente en el circuito que me paso DOSMETROS y saque los diodos. Tuve lio con una placa porque (otro misterio) tenia dos patas de uno de los TIP32C en corto asi que tenia 32v a la salida (menos mal que meti el tester como sugirieron).

Antes de seguir, muchas gracias por la ayuda!

Ahora los molesto nuevamente con tres preguntas:

1.- Lo estoy alimentando con +/- 38v que es la fuente que tenia. Es esto un problema mas alla de que no va a llegar los 125w de diseno? la potencia no me preocupa realmente, la calidad si.

2.- Yo estoy alimentando el ampli con +/- 38v, si inyecto senal directamente al ampli funciona muy bien (y suena increiblemente bien) pero si uso el pre y pongo el volumen al maximo tengo algo de "corte" en los picos de sonido o con muchos graves. Mirando el circuito note que hay dos resistencias que van a la pata 4 (V-) y 9 (V+). En el MAI125 (+/-50v) son de 100k y en el MAI 65 (+/-38) son 6k8. El mio tiene de 4k7 y tengo +/-22v en el LM747; esto es correcto? segun la ficha tecnica, si la entendi bien deberia ser +/-20v con 85mW de consumo. Estoy tentado a poner la de 6k8 al tiempo que cambio por los TL083. sugerencias?

3.- Estoy queriendo reusar un chasis de un equipo que se quemo y tiene potes de 470k para el volumen y 200k para Graves y Agudos, que tanto puede perjudicar esto la calidad del pre?

4.- No estoy seguro de la funcion de los dichosos diodos (ahora se los saque). hay valor en colocarlos de nuevo?

Como siempre, muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en la hoja que te dio dos metros de las sensibilidades y en la llave selectora un problema similar me tuvo loco hace muchos años se soluciono con una R de 150k, el pre es muy sensible en la posición radio si mal no recuerdo era para 300mV si le metes 1V te recontra satura, debes poner una R en serie para atenuar y veras que mejora, Los diodos en sobre los transistores de salida te recomiendo dejarlos, son una precaución y preservan la vida de los transistores, el modelo RCA de donde deriva los lleva, asi como muchos otros amplis, eso no te resta calidad para nada.
No podes cambiar los valores esta diseñado para funcionar con 100k, si los cambias vas a tener un comportamiento, que no es esperado, ya que ese valor forma parte de la malla que se encarga de filtrar cada zona es decirlos bajos los medios y los agudos


----------



## marianonardi

Hola a todos, este proyecto realmente esta poniendo a prueba mi frustracion. Antes de ayer quedaron los dos canales andando perfecto (cambie las resistencias de alimentacion del Pre) asi que ayer me dedique a empezar el armado del chasis que termine hoy al tiempo que cambie todo el cableado de alimentacion por el definitivo. 
La placa derecha arranco perfecto, pero luego de un rato empezo con cortes, luego de revisar me di cuenta que era el cableado de los 2n3055. revise todo (me costo mucho que no quede la base en corto con el chasis (a pesar de que tiene los bujes plasticos, la mica y todo lo demas) pero quedo finalmente andando bien.
Cuando conecte el izquierdo tuve el mismo sintoma asi que procedi a hacer lo mismo. El problema es que por esas cosas no me tome el trabajo de estar seguro que no quedo la base a masa y lo arranque asi (habra estado enchufado por 5 segundos ya que escuche un "tic" y ahi lo desenchufe. Revise todo de nuevo y cuando estuvo todo bien lo prendi y arranco bien pero luego de digamos un minuto empezo a salir humo de una de las resistencias de 100 / 1W que va entre el colector y el emisor del del 2n3055 que quedo a masa.
Manana con tiempo voy a revisar todo en detalle de nuevo, voy  desmontar los transistores y ver bien que paso. La resistencia la medi y a pesar del calenton no cambio el valor. 
Pregunta, a pesar de que el corto fue breve, que mas se puede haber "jodido". No encontre ningun componente "recalentado" salvo esa resistencia, me falto mirar el impreso "por debajo. Manana lo desmonto y le voy a poner fusibles a la salida de la fuente.

Cualquier sugerencia, sera agradecida!



Actualizacion, el impreso parece estar bien, asi que me quedaria entender que puede estar generan que la resistencia recaliente. Con la base puesta a masa puedo entenderlo porque queda "sola" entre la linea de -50 y masa, pero con eso resuelto necesito ideas nuevas.


----------



## marianonardi

Actualizacion 2, como veran el tema me tenia ansioso, estuve revisando los links que dejo DOSMETROS y me puse a probar los 2N3055. Parece ser que la base a masa fue demasiado para el pobre transistor. Descubri que mi tester tiene para probar transistores (grande Fluke) y tengo 141mV entre base y colector mientras que entre base y emisor 0L. Por suerte tenia un 2N3055 a mano y quedo funcionando. hizo un corte mientras lo probaba pero despues siguio funcionando bien. Tendre que revisar todos los cables de nuevo. 

Ahora si les dejo una pregunta: Si hubiera tenido fusibles en la fuente, esto se hubiera evitado? (la quemada del transistor). Si la respuesta es no, como se puede proteger esto? desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , el transistor siempre proteje al fusible 

Lo mejor es la lámpara serie  para pruebas , para armado final , si , fusible 

Bien ahí , con paciencia lo vas sacando


----------



## marianonardi

Encima un 2n3055 que sale como 30 pesos aca en Argentina! Como es el asunto de la lampara en serie? Lo vi en alguno de los links que me recomendaron pero no me queda claro como se usa


----------



## pandacba

un poco caro yo   consigo los MJ15015 por 27 pesos....
Para que los terminalez de emisor y base no toquen el disipador las perfoaraciones tiene que estar perfectamente echas, al hacerlas aun en una máquina de banco y con el tradicional punto, siempre se producen pequeños desplazamientos por lo que las aberturas para los pines de base y emisor deben ser aglo generosas, del orden de 5-6 mm de diámetro, y aún asi colocar un tubito de fibra, goma siliconada o un termocontraible de tal manera que deje expuesto el extremo donde soldar las conecciones, con eso se previenen accidentes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

marianonardi dijo:


> Encima un 2n3055 que sale como 30 pesos aca en Argentina!


Mirá... mientras que salga $30 pero no sea trucho y cumpla las especificaciones, creo que podés estar mas que muy satisfecho .
En estos momentos, el 99% de los 2N3055 que he visto/usado en los ultimos 5 años.. han sido TODOS falsos, y solamente un par cumplió con las especificaciones. El resto pasó a mejor vida al hacerles pasar menos de 100mA... vos verás..

Y dale bola a lo que te dice panda: hacele un agujero generoso al disipador, por donde pasen la base y el emisor. Con 5mm vas sobrado...


----------



## marianonardi

Primero que nada feliz dia del padre! perdon que no respondi inmediatamente pero estuve con otros temas. Ayer retome el proyecto y ya tengo cableadas todas las entradas y las selectoras. El chasis que estoy usando venia con una funcionalidad muy loca para elegir "stereo" "mono" e "inversor stereo" con tres luces en el frente asi que lo estoy adaptando a LED y cableando todo.
El ema de la puesta a masa de la base sucedio por una biruta de metal que se atrapo en la grasa siliconada. Ya limpie todo y quedo bien aun que me queda la duda: si hubiera tenido fusibles en la fuente, hubiera evitado que el transistor se queme?

Me quedan unos pocos temas mas en el tintero

1.- El chasis tiene un circuito de "sonoridad" (Loudnes) con un punto medio en el pote. El circuito tiene un par de resistencias, un par de capacitores y unos componentes que no llego a identificar que son y un switch que lo activa / desactiva. Aun no lo vi en detalle pero pareceria un atenuador de medios. Me gustaria dejarlo fundamentalmente por un tema de no dejar controles "sin uso en el frente" y porque este equipo se va a usar a bajo volumen. Que opinan ustedes? aun no llegue a investigar sobre circuito de "sonoridad"

2.- No estoy conseguiendo el LM083. Me ofrecen el LM082 / 84. Por lo que vi en la ficha tecnica, deberian ser equivalentes pero me gustaria su recomendacion en terminos de calidad.

3.- Me sigue quedando la duda de la famosa "lamparita" se pone en serie con la alimentacion de 220v o se pone en serie con la fuente?


Gracias  a todos!


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por partes, en aquellos años la existencia de una llave mono-steero era nomal, no todo programa de música era estereofónico, y el inverso tenia que ver más que nada cuando se trataba de dialogos o cosas semejantes, como por ejemplo una cuestión acústica del recinto al invertir se podia escuchar mejor, era a su vez una manera de tener control todo el tiemo sobre la señal, hubo muchos más circuitos para esas cosas y otras

Por otro lado el Loudness se utilza para compensar lo que ocurre a bajo volumen, la sensación de perdida de graves y agudos, al acivarlo y bajar el volumen hace que los escuchemos mejor, de echo solo funciona a bajo volumen, cuando ese pasa de cierto nivel, la activación o desactivación no produce absolutamente nada, en cambio a bajo volumens si se percibe la restitución de graves y agudos....

No existe LM083, fiajte lee de nuevo dije TL083, Texas es el único que lo fabrico, asi que no lo busques con otra denominacón porque no existe.

El tubito que mencione, evita ese tipo de problemas, ya que si no lo colocas sigues expuesto a que cualquier particula metálica que se aloje alli te produzca un corto, en nuestros tiempos, le poníamos ese tubito y nos olvidabamos de tener ese tipo de problemas

La respuesta a la lámpar la encontras en el mismo foro, tomate unos minutos y pasa pora aquí
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias pandacba, sigo por partes:

1.- Este equipo era un Ken Brown valvular que se prendió (literalmente) fuego y por eso hereda estos controles como el de estéreo / mono. En este caso no tiene mucho circuito es mas bien una selectora que conecta dos entradas a dos salidas de una manera, al revés o simplemente las pone en corto así que tome la salida de la selectora previa a la entrada al pre y lo conecte ahi. Tal vez debería usar la salida del pre? (del volumen)

2.- Respecto a la sonoridad, hay algún post en el foro que me puedan recomendar para validar que lo que tiene el chasis actualmente se adapta a este amp?

3.- Pido disculpas, quise decir TL083. Me ofrecieron el TL082 y TL84

4.- Le puse un termo contraible por cada pata, igualmente lo que se me puso a masa fue la base (la carcasa) y no una pata a pesar de tener la mica, los bujes, etc. Fue raro pero me costo un transistor...

5.- Gracias!

Saludos!

(espero que no les moleste que use numeros, es una manera de ordenarme que siempre use)


----------



## pandacba

Esto es un circuito de loudness, el que tenes en tu equipo tiene que ser muy similar
No molesta para nada que númeres
1_proba de la salida del pre para ver que tal anda, de que tipo es pre?
2_la imágen espero te sirva, si necesitas algo adicional buscamos algo más
3_No problem, si no lo conseguis por ahora hacelo funcionar con el 747 luego vemos que se puede hacer
4_Ah te referias al cuerpo, en tal caso el cuerpo es el colector, pense que te referias al pin Base
5_de nada, nos gusta ayudar en todo lo que podamos


----------



## marianonardi

1.- El pre es el integrado en la MAI125, mi temor es que al tener la llave "antes" del pre meta ruido de mas
2.- Gracias, voy a mirar el que tengo que parece muy similar, una resistencia a masa y dos capacitores pero de distinto valor que estos (son unos capacitores gigantes de tamano de la epoca de las valvulas.
3.- Ok! 
4.- Si, fue el cuerpo, se pego en la grasa entre la bornera y el tornillo pegado al buje. Mala suerte!

Esta noche les cuento como termino, me parecio super bueno el circuito de las lamparas, mi siguiente proyecto es terminar un ampli Fapesa 250+250 tambien de mi juventud. El ano pasado consegui en alemania los ASZ15 que me faltaban


----------



## pandacba

Uh eso es otro pedazo de la historia.... en un primer momento como los amplis más grande que tenía Fapesa llegaban a 40W y ante el advenimiento de la RCA que lanza sus lineas hasta 70W, el cual con fuente regulada entrega 100W, Texas que lanza su línea hata 70W, en un primer momento Fapesa poner el famoso equema con driver en clase A y con 3 transistores 2N3055y que entregaba unos 90W, bien armado  y con un buen pre tenía buen desempeño, pero la RCA pone dos nuevos modelos uno de 120W sobre 8 ohms y 200W sobre 4ohms y otro de 180W sobre 8ohms y 300 sobre 4ohms, con  transistores en paralelo en su salida...
Ante la falta de transstores propios para alcanzar tales potencia y basandose en sus amplis de 40W saca una versión en puente, que con una carga de 8ohms entrega unos 160W y con una cargad de 6 ohms entrega 250W, junto con los RCA fueron los pesos pesados de esa época...
Y adelantome un poquito para hacerlo andar y no ver como mueren los traansistores, lo mejor es hacerlas funcionar individualmente, como un ampli común, poniendo un capacitor en la salida y ajustando cuidadosamente la etapa, una vez logrado que funcone a pleno con 3ohms(unos 120W) se la puede poner en puente sin problemas, (tratando que ambas placas en el punto medio tenga el mismo valor de tensión, asi en puente hay 0V)


----------



## marianonardi

Jejeje, lo mio es la historia, como dije antes los amplis basados en "pastillas" me parecen "sosos", me gusta poder "palpar" de que estan hechos.
En efecto estos son 4 modulos de 125W (a 6 ohms), en puentes de a dos con un inversor de fase en cada lado. 3 2n3055 y un ASZ15 y si, ya me volo un transistor. Tomo el consejo de arrancarlas de a una, por suerte tengo el manual completo de Fapesa asi que creo poder pelearle mano a mano. 
Primero voy a terminar este monstruito que con el tema de los +/- 38V no estoy seguro de a que potencia quedo

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba

El inversor de fase debe ir en una sola placa, si tenes las dos solo arma uninversor, al otro dejalo sin armar y utilza la entrada normal, si se utiliza ambos inversores, no funciona, es lo mismo que si no e stubieran, una de las placas debe ser invertida, para que en la salida sobre el parlante aparezca la señal de no ser asi suena ultrabajo y disotriconado, ya que las señales en fase no las puede amplificar
Si le pones a cada placa 6 ohms solo te entregara 60W, cuando se pone en puente un amplificador la carga debe ser 2RL mínima, si entrega 240 a 6 ohms implica que cada placa puede trabajr a 3 ohms mínimos,


----------



## DOSMETROS

38 Vdc - 5 V (caida en transistores de salida y sus resistencias de emisor) = 33 Vpico

33 V pico / 1,4142 = 23 Vrms

Potencia rms = V rms² / R = (23 x 23) / 8 Ohms = 66 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## marianonardi

PANDACBA, despues busco el libraco, lo escaneo y subo el PDF con el capitulo de ese Ampli. Arme un inversor por par (consegui las placas FAPESA originales). Veo que en el circuito que adjuntaste tienen otros modelos de transistores, son reemplazos "equivalientes"? pregunto porque se me complico conseguir el ASZ15. La tencion de alimentacion es de 65V.

DOSMETROS, gracias! donde se puede leer un poco de teoria asociada a esto? hay algun libro que recomienden para dejar de "tocar de oido"? tengo libros de mi abuelo, pero todo para valvulas!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primer Original : 





Original Posterior : [


Saludos !


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias DOSMETROS, aca cree un nuevo tema con todo el capitulo del libro
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1032561/ _
Incluye el PRE. Ese no recuerdo si lo tengo o no...


----------



## pppppo

marianonardi dijo:


> PANDACBA, despues busco el libraco, lo escaneo y subo el PDF con el capitulo de ese Ampli. Arme un inversor por par (consegui las placas FAPESA originales). Veo que en el circuito que adjuntaste tienen otros modelos de transistores, son reemplazos "equivalientes"? pregunto porque se me complico conseguir el ASZ15. La tencion de alimentacion es de 65V.
> 
> DOSMETROS, gracias! donde se puede leer un poco de teoria asociada a esto? hay algun libro que recomienden para dejar de "tocar de oido"? tengo libros de mi abuelo, pero todo para valvulas!
> 
> Saludos!



Segun me acuerdo mj 2955 cuando la arme, y segun recuerdo muy buenos graves para la epoca sacaba el polvo al parlante, creo eran placas aries-fapesa.


----------



## marianonardi

Mi plan es armarlo y hacerles una buenas cajas de tres - cuatro vias  con parlantes de 15, uno o dos segun de el presupuesto, por suerte vivo en casa y puedo dejar la "bestia libre". Veremos.

Bueno, les cuento que acabo de terminar el cableando y lo estoy probando con el pre amp y les cuento que tal y como dijo PANDACBA cableando las entradas correctamente funciona muy bien. Aun no me animo a conectarlo a una de mis cajas buenas pero a priori suena nitido y sin zumbido a pesar de lo basico de la fuente. Tambien le coloque las fusibleras y los fusibles.

Me queda para manana armar la parte de "sonoridad" volumen y balance, por ahora es un potenciometro colgado, colocar los leds del frente y luego sera la parte estetica.

Saludos!.


----------



## pandacba

Si puedes y tienes tiempo para escanear el resto del libro, ya que no quedan de esas publicaciones y la idea es recrear todo lo que se pueda de bibliografía de la època, incluso los famosos boletines tanto de Fapesa, los cuadernos técnicos, y los boletines de RCA que eran echos por su distribuidora en Argentina, Eneka
Estoy recomponiendo un libro que era de editorial Ediciet que trata casi todos los amplificaores de la época incluso un pre con el CA3052, una vez listo lo escaneo para compartirlo...
Por útimo me gustaria saber que libros son los que tiene de tu abuelo, ya que el tema válvulas me gusta



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un pre de esos estereo , armadas las dos plaquetas hace . . .


Vamos confiese, confiese

El esquema que publique esta en el foro, lo tome de alli, y tiene marcados transistores de reemplazo que le puso quien en esa ocasión lo armo


----------



## marianonardi

Hola PANDACBA, no lo prometo pronto, pero si, lo voy subiendo en cuanto pueda. Tengo millones de boletines del radioarmador de FAPESA de la epoca de valvulas y algunos "diarios" rojos y negro que no recuerdo el nombre pero tengo viejos de mi abuelo, y nuevos mios. Los buscare.
Respecto a Valvulas, mi abuelo habia armado un ampli mono "push pull" con 6v6 (si no me falla la memoria) que no funciona, lo puso en marcha un capacitor recalento y no lo toque mas. Donde se pueden rebuscar esos circuitos?

Saludos!


----------



## marianonardi

Ah! entiendo. Por lo que lei basicamente corta en 10kHz y por lo que estuve viendo es un filtro activo (encontre varias propuestas con integrados, por ejemplo este:

http://www.seekic.com/uploadfile/ic-circuit/s20097913243514.gif

si alguno tiene alguno a mano que recomiende, mas que bienvenido, sino salgo con este (tendria que ver el consumo para poder alimentarlo con la red de +/-38v

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## pandacba

Filtros de scratch y rumble.... que épocas.... si tu equipo los tenias eras un capo el que no.......
En casi todos los pre de la época se incluia, aunque a veces solo se decía filtros de bajos y altos (en clarara referencia a la gama donde actuaban) eso me trae al recuerdo palabras como wow and flutter....
Hay con CI, con transistores e inclusos simplemente pasivos.
En una publicación de la ya desaparecida Chasis se publicaron una serie de circuitos de audio, potencia, pre, fuentes y también los filtros, como los que hablamos y recuerdo que eran pasivos


----------



## marianonardi

Jeje, Yo soy de la generacion que escuchaba a Maria Elena Walsh en un Wincofon de una válvula (olvidate de los filtros). La plata no sobraba y lo mas lujoso fue otro  Wincofon estereo con radio (ojo!). 
Mi Abuelo tenia muy buenos equipos a valvulas, pero todos archivados asi que me armaba mis cositas.
El primer equipo serio fue un Ken Brown Executive 15/15 que me regalaron con un canal quemado (que repare) y luego fue un Technics SA-X710 en el 98. Ambos aun los conservo y los disfruto, Ahora se suma este proyecto que espero disfrutar tambien.

Tendran a mano algun filtro de scratch pasivo? preferiria no tener mas lineas de alimentacion

Gracias!


----------



## marianonardi

Estimados, una consulta, tengo cajas de 4ohm que quería utilizar con esto, pero veo que el circuito dice 8ohn mínimo y por desconocimiento no tengo claro el impacto. Sugerencias? El Ampli es el de 125 pero alimentado con +/- 38v

Gracias!


----------



## pppppo

cc o ca? Si no le pifio esas placas se alimentaban desde 25 cc a 50 cc depende de la potencia. Las tengo en 4 ohms con 42 cc y agregue un cooler nomas. El trafo 8 A segun calcule, estaba tirado, a caballo regalado no mira los dientes. Lleva 15 años y nada de problemas. Tiene 15015 a la salida. Llegue a 65 vcc y tampoco volo en 8 ohms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es riesgoso usar ese ampli con carga de 4 ohms por que vas a poner en juego el SOA de la etapa de salida, sobre todo si le das manija al volumen.
Si tenes protector de parlantes podes usarlo con algo de confianza, pero yo la bajaria la tension de alimentacion a 25 V como mucho...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recuerdo que las ibas a alimentar con  +-38 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> 38 Vdc - 5 V (caida en transistores de salida y sus resistencias de emisor) = 33 Vpico
> 
> 33 V pico / 1,4142 = 23 Vrms
> 
> Potencia rms = V rms² / R = (23 x 23) / 8 Ohms = 66 Watts
> 
> Saludos !


 
33 V pico / 1,4142 = 23 Vrms

Potencia rms = V rms² / R = (23 x 23) / 4 Ohms = 123 Watts 

Cuestión que no lo pongas al máximo , mejor ponerle dos presets de volumen a las entradas de las plaquetas esas . . .


----------



## marianonardi

Hola DOSMETROS, entiendo que con esto estas basicamente duplicando la corriente y esa es mi preocupacion. Creo que finalmente voy a cambiar las cajas por algo definitivo mas grande y mas acorde a la calidad del ampli.

Ayer consegui el mueble original del chasis con bandeja y todo mas una Shure M44MC "de yapa". Tengo que conseguirle la pua nomas.

Despues de hacer de service Winco (hacia tiempo que no me divertia con una bandeja de estas) probe todo y noto que tengo muy poca ganancia en el preamp de ambos canales asi que:

1.- Revise el cableado de la placa y esta todo bien (el puente es M cuando esta en RIIA). 
2.- La tension en las patas 9 y 4 son +/15v.
3.- Me llama la atencion que la falta de ganancia es pareja en ambos canales, lo que me hace sospechar de un tema de armado mas que de una falla de componente

Cuando empece a trabajar con las placas, las resistencias de alimentacion al Pre eran de 4k7, lo cual me daba unos +/-22V con +/- 38V de alimentacion y sonaba saturado usando un celular para la entrada de audio con el puente en L, cuando lo conectaba directamente al amplificador, andaba bien. Tomando los 3,5mA de consumo del LM747, las cambie por 6k8 para quedar en +/-15V pero la ganancia es poca.

Que me sugieren revisar?

Gracias por el apoyo!

PS: Los que tengo son LM747CN, la unica ficha que encontre menciona los LM747C y la tension de funcionamiento es +/- 15 mientras que los A y los E van con 20v, cuando tenga un minuto voy a medir la tension de offset.

PS2: Las patas de Offset no estan conectadas, asumo que lo resuelve el IC internamente


----------



## pandacba

En la posición M es para capsula magnética y responde a la ecualización RIIA, y aparte de no ser lineal tiene algo más de gananci que en L.
Cuando ponias el celular en la entrada del pre es obvio que saturaba, ya que en la salida tenes mucho más que un 1V, mientras que la entrada en L es para unos pocos mV, en L la ganancia si mal no recuerdo era igual a 100 y aún la ssalida del celular es mucho para el ampli solo ya que su sensibilidad era menos que 1V
Proba de cambiar el 747 por otro
La sensibilidad de entrada del amplificador es de unso 300mV, cuando el pre se satura da la sensación de no tener ganancia y suena raro, pone  en la entrada un divisor resistivo, una R de 100K +una de 10K a masa en la unión toma la señal para la entrada del ampli, y en el extremo de 100K pone el celu


----------



## marianonardi

gracias Panda. Al cell lo estoy conectando ahora en L y a travez de una resistencia de 470k en paralelo con un capacitor de 220pf de acuerdo al plano de cableado y no esta saturando ni aun con el volumen al maximo (otra cosa que me hace desconfiar). Las dos placas tienen el mismo deficit de ganancia, igual asi sugeris probar otro IC? 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Si, para sacarte las dudas, auque es raro como decis que pase igual en ambas placas
Fijate si la R que va entre el Pin1 y el pin 12, es de 10k y si la re que va del pin 1 a un cap electrlíitico de 100uf x16 es de 47 ohms,


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, 

1- la que va entre "L" del selector de ecualizacion (M / L)  y el pin 12 es de 4k7, la unica manera de que esa res quede entre el 1 y el 12 es con el puente en L, es correcto? deberia cambiarla? en el circuito del MAI65 figuran los dos valores, 10k en el cuadrado y abajo dice 4k7.

2.- La que va entre el 1 y el capacitor es de 47k, el mismo error que cometi en el amp, se ve que tenia un problema con el naranja en esa epoca. Voy a revisar todos los componentes del pre (habia revisado solo el amp)

Gracias PANDACBA, solo para entender, la pata 1 del LM747 esta titulada como "Inverting Input", donde puedo conseguir un poco mas de teoria para entender esto mejor?

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

1_ es correcto lo de la llave en la posición L

1y2 Si la que va al capacitor es de 47ohms con  47k tenes una ganancia de 100, con 10k un poco más de 200, si la R que va al capacitor es de 47k, la ganancia es igual a 1, eso implica que la salida es igual a la entrada.

Aca podes leer un poco
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos...acionales/amplificadores-operacionales2.shtml


----------



## marianonardi

Hermoso, a la tarde si tengo un rato lo saco del mueble y se las cambio. Dado que lo voy a usar con entradas "modernas" voy a dejar la de 4k7 por ahora.
Cada dia entiendo mas por que fogonazo en la parte de puesta en marcha insiste en revisar todo varias veces 

Gracias PANDACBA!


----------



## marianonardi

Bueno, hice el cambio de resistencias y en el impreso decia 47, evidentemente tenia un problema con el color naranja por esos dias. Ahora el equipo funciona super bien, sigo impresionandome por la calidad del audio.
Me quedo un zumbido en 50Hz que tengo que ver ya que todos los cables estan mallados y la bandeja puesta a masa, pero sera para el finde.

Gracias de nuevo PANDACBA y muy interesante el articulo!

Les dejo dos fotos de como quedo la cosa (me faltan las perillas)


----------



## pandacba

Te comento, con un MAI65, tuve dos problemas, uno un zumbido que no podia eliminar, y quedo asi, un día me lo traen para hacer limpieza, ver que hacia falta cambiar, revidar potes y demas y como se agregaron algunas cosas decido cambiar el cable que va a la entrada de la placa, oh sorpresa, de pronto el zumbido ya no estaba, habro la vaina del viejo calbe y me doy que no era precisamente de los buenos, el que le acababa de poner era un trenza bien apretada y uniforme, de echo lo volvi a poner y aparecio el zumbido, todo por la calidad de la malla, fijate en eso tal vez sea tu caso

Felicitaciones, te quedo muy bien el mueble con la bandeja y bien prolijo el armado interno


----------



## crimson

Ojo que puede haber un loop de masa, fijate en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/#post787229
Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias Crimson. La bandeja esta puesta a la masa del chasis (cableado original del equipo) que es la misma que la masa de la fuente. La masa de la capsula magnetica, viene aparte a travez e la malla, pero que se conecta a la masa del chasis cuando enchufas el RCA. Lo unico que se me ocurre es desconectar la masa de la bandeja


----------



## crimson

Cuando zumba la entrada Phono RIAA la causa más frecuente es que la ficha de entrada está a masa por medio de una soldadura directo a chassis. Esto genera el loop. Lo que hay que hacer es desenroscarla y aislarla de chassis, llevando la masa a la masa del preamplificador directamente. Con eso ya se soluciona.
Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias, solo para aclarar, la masa de las entradas RCA, es la masa de las placas y la masa de los parlantes que es el punto medio de la fuente. La bandeja tiene un cable (que venia de fabrica) que queda conectado al chasis. Si yo desconecto ese cable, la unica masa va a ser la de la capsula. Es eso correcto? pregunto porque he visto en algunas bandejas high end que vienen con un cable adicional para conectar a la masa del amplificador

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Es así, el chassis de la bandeja va conectado al chassis del amplificador, y las entradas de la cápsula quedan "flotantes" conectándose recién en la entrada del preamplificador.
Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi

Pero en algun momento conectas la masa de la placa y el chasis ?

Gracias


----------



## crimson

Sería algo así:

La cápsula magnética tiene 4 salidas, L, R, GL (masa del canal izquierdo) y GR (masa del canal derecho). La salida son también 4 cables. Las masas van a la placa del preamplificador sin tocar el chassis, lo que va a chassis es el metal de la bandeja, entre ellos al "cañito" del brazo, que lleva los cablecitos de la cápsula adentro, para blindarlos del ruido externo. Si alguno de los cablecitos Gl o GR toca el chassis y luego va al pre, ahí se produce el loop.
Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias Crimson, las mallas de los ables de senal vienen directo de la bandeja sin tocar la bandeja misma. Hoy esta la masa de la placa conectada a chasis y el negativo de todas las ficas RCA conectadas al chasis, deberia dejar es SOLO conectado a la masa de la selectora y la entrada? 

Voy a experimentar un poco desconectando algunas masas que puse que tal vez sean mucho. A modo de dato, lo saque por otro problema que tuve y con solo acercar la mano a la selectora zumba, creo que la ganancia esta super alta!

PANDACBA, respecto a la ganancia del preamp, si 47k es 1 y 47ohm es 100 (con 4k7 entre 1 y 12), es correcto asumir que los valores en el medio son lineales? queria bajar un poco la ganancia, temo que quedo en exceso sensible! 

Anecdota, acoplo la bandeja con el canal izquierdo y murio uno de los parlantes, podia pasar, era de 10W, el problema es que quedo en corto y como lo apagaron rapido no se llevo el amp. 

Pregunta, estaba pensando en colocarle un circuito de proteccion para evitar esto que paso y de paso ahorrarle a los parlantes el "recorrido" que se pegan al arranque, busque en el foro y veo demasiados opciones, alguna en particular que recomienden? (aparte de poner los parlantes correctos!)

Gracias a todos!


----------



## pandacba

Mientras la Sra Pels dormia profundamente Mr. Crimson aprovecho y diseño un circuito que luego tomo el Dr Soidberg, e inspirado tras una buena degustación culinaria obvio acompañaod por un buen producto de la tierra dlel sol naciente, y también mienttras su consorte lavaba la vajilla mofifico el trabajo de Crimson tras una sección de mensajes entre ellos. El resultado es esto, que te puede servir
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/


----------



## EdgardoCas

Aprovecho este hilo, ya que se derivó en masa y ruidos, para consultar. 
Un amplificador Mella, transistorizado, fichas de entrada DIN, al que le reempacé todos los electrolíticos de fuente y potencia; hace solamente en las entradas fono (con y sin conectar la bandeja), un ruido de helicóptero "tucutucutucu", y no se va ni poniendo ni sacando masa ni tierra.
Agradezco por adelantado.


----------



## crimson

¡El famoso "motorboating"! En la época de las válvulas se solucionaba con más filtrado. En la época de los transistores ya hay dos posibilidades: filtrado o deficiente conexionado. En tu caso me inclino por mejor filtrado.
Saludos C


----------



## EdgardoCas

Filtrado de fuente o potencia, no lo creo porque cambié todos los electrolíticos, ¿cambio los diodos?, cerámico o problemas de cable: busco en el pre de fono o en la potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero separá pre de potencias  y ahí ya sabés

En mi caso era un cerámico de 100V en un pré de 30 V y luego de 10 años empezó a hacer motorboating estilo película sunserround , ese cerámico era del pre , o de los ecualizadores o del control de tono , no me acuerdo. Pero no de filtrado.


----------



## marianonardi

Bueno, la pregunta me viene al pelo porque descubri el ampli mio lo esta haciendo solamente en la entrada de RIIA. Si se baja el volumen o se reducen los graves desaparece. Todos los cables son nuevos todos los capacitores son nuevos. Sugerencias?

Abrazo!


----------



## EdgardoCas

Finalmente comprobé que el ruido no provenía de la etapa de potencia, pero, antes de ponerme a desarmar el pre, junté todos los cables que iban al chasis en uno solo punto y mejoró notablemente. Creo que por ahora no voy a tocar nada más.
Relacionado con ésto, y aprovechando que se pueden separar pre de potencia, quise conectar, intermediando un ecualizador; pero aparece un ruido desagradable, mezcla de zumbido, rumble y etc.
El ecualizador en cuestión es un Pioneer GR555. Supongo que habrá algún problema de impedancias. Espero ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

Datos del equipo please, tensión de entrada, tensión de saida, impedancia de entrada, impedancia de salida y toda otro info que poseas sobre el mismo, inclusive sue esquema electrico...


----------



## EdgardoCas

No tengo ningun dato ni esquema, nada. Es un Mella AM6000, industria argentina y por las fichas DIN será de fines de los 70.
Las plaquetas dicen Audio Mella (yo buscaba FAPESA o Philips), el único dato, que no puedo aseverar, es que Mella fue socio/fundador/otro de Audinac


----------



## EdgardoCas

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> al menos algunas fotos por fuera y el inteiror de ser posible


Acá panda: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/historia-audio-argentina-25112/index17.html#post1023698_


----------



## EdgardoCas

Hola panda, gracias por tu atención. Los datos que encontré son los siguientes: input sensivity 150mV; output sensivity 150mV.
Te paso una foto trasera del eq.





Y el conexionado lo hago desde equalizer/rec/input a salida de pre del Mella (en la ficha DIN son las patas 4 y 5 contando en sentido horario, y la 3 es masa); y desde las patas DIN 1 y 2 (entrada amp) a las RCA equalizer/play/output. De todas formas, como hacía un ruido de locos, hice todas las combinaciones posibles, incluso conecté a las RCA de TAPE/Rec/Play; resultando lo mismo.


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, anduve con varios temas y no pude volver a meterle mano al ampli para arreglar el bucle de masa pero quería contarles que acomodando encontré tres plaquetas más de Audison, pero solo el Ampli.
Como puedo escanearlas de manera que el día de mañana se puedan hacer copias para quien lo desee?

Ya que estamos pregunto, alguien reconoce esta placa? La tenía junto con los amplís


----------



## pandacba

Si son de la firma Audison, ya desaparecida, ellos armaban modulos hubo dos èpocas la primera basada en los fapesa y en esta misma serie el más grande era de la RCA
En la segunda donde aparecen los MAI que llevaban el 747 en el pre, estas placas corresponden a los modulos estereo, y son compatibles con los esquemas posteados en el foro bajo amplificador de audio RCA de 130 W cabe acalrar que se pueden armar de 25W, de 40W, de 65W y de 130W
Al parecer por el material en el impreso de la primera foto puede es el de 130W, habría que cotejarlo con el esquema.

La segunda foto corresponde a una placa comercializada por HD Tacson, me resulta conocida, si pones una foto por el lado de los componentes me ayudaria a identficarla


----------



## marianonardi

Gracias como siempre Panda! yo me conecte en este foro precisamente porque tenia dos con pre que no funcionaban y gracias a su ayuda los puse en marcha. Estos tres son solo el Ampli por lo que vi. Mi idea era escanearlos en alta definicion y ver como se podia convertir eso en los negativos para que cualquiera que quiera armar este ampli en el futuro pueda armarse las placas. Alguna sugerencia?

Respecto a la segunda placa, adjunto la segunda foto.

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## pandacba

Estaria bueno si las puedes escanear, también puedes intentar hacer una fotocopia y de alli procesar la imagen.
La otra placa más tarde las ponga juntas y me fijo bien y comento
Me alegra saber que la ayuda te sirviera


----------



## encon

pipa09 dijo:


> Tengo un libro de antaño con esos amolis, esta este, otro de 15 a 25W, otro de 100W. unos RCA de 20W ( UAP-01) y otro de 15-70W (UAP-02) , y mas! todos con su PCB y explicacion muy detallada de cada ampli!!



Buenas tardes Pipa 09. Usted sería tan amable en facilitarme el diagrama del circuito RCA UAP 01. Ya que lo tengo en el primer amplificador que compró mi viejo. Por error provoqué un corto en una de las placas. No le encuentro la vuelta. Cambié dos transistores y sigue igua.
Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## pipa09

Encon.....lo busco y te lo paso


----------



## MankitoOn

Saludos a todos. 

Antes que nada ruego estar haciendo bien abriendo otro Tema sobre amplificador Audison 300w; ya que leí toda la data en un Tema de diegomj1973 y que ha pasado tiempo ya nadie sigue la discusión ahí. (además creo que no está lo que quiero preguntar).

Al grano. Se me quemaron las etapas de salida de mi Audison UP300 y quiero repararlo para aprender un poco y tengo unas pocas dudas, a saber:

1- He identificado los valores de casi todos sus componentes y los he chequeado con el software de código de colores 4 bandas, salvo 1 de sus resistencias, y el valor de todos los diodos no logro leerlos (incluso el zener  porque "chicato de los ojos").

2- Voy a reemplazar todos los componentes de la placa que se quemó y quisiera saber si afecta en algo que le coloque todas las resistencias de 1w o las dejo mas chicas como están.
(entiendo que si son algunas mas chicas que otras es por algo, porque por eso están así. El tema es que a lo mejor, quizás, tal vez soporten un poco mas la temperatura y no se estropeen tan fácil).

3- Ultima pregunta: Es el pre-amplificador esa tarjeta mas pequeña que incluye un puente de diodos?.

Bueno. Quedo a la espera de algún consejo y espero no haber posteado en lugar erróneo.



Adjunto fotos.

Les dejo Imágenes que hice en Photoshop de la placa, "Vista de Pistas de cobre y Vista mascara de componentes". (soy muy malo en Photoshop).

*NOTA: Las imágenes están copiadas usando como patrón una de las fotos que le tome a la pcb.
Si bien todos los recorridos son correctos, no son en tamaño original, ya que lo que hice es basado en una foto y no en las dimensiones reales de la placa. (no sirve para imprimir ya que hay que adecuar todo a una placa de 12cm x 8cm.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Hola, la placa con diodos es la fuente de alimentacion, no el pre.

Mediste voltajes de fuente a ver como estan?


----------



## MankitoOn

Gracias Fuegomp3.

Esa pregunta es referente a la plaquetita con nombre en la miniatura "Pequeño pre-Amplficador" la primer foto que subí.

Esta tarde iré a comprar un Tester para hacer todas las mediciones y todos los demás materiales.

El tema que me apura es no saber que diodos son los de este amplificador, pues no puedo leerlos y no tengo el diagrama y tampoco figuran sus nombres en la PCB. Y hay una resistencia que no se su valor porque no distingo el segundo color (es la que está sobre el zener)


----------



## Fuegomp3

antes de salir a comprar algo, leete todo este tema, seguro vas a encontrar toda la info que te falta, por lo que yo lei, el zener es de 3,3v y los diodos podrian ser 1n4007

Con respecto a la primer foto, donde hay muchos agujeros, iba algun rele? conectores de algun tipo? me parece que es mas bien una proteccion de parlantes mas que un pre, fijate si va conectado a la salida o la entrada de las placas.


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola a todos. Ya compré un tester básico e hice las mediciones a la fuente de alimentación de mi amplif Audison UP300. 

Las mediciones hechas dan:

1- *Salida del transformador (CA) 37.5v*
2- *Salida de la fuente (VCC) 105.5vcc* en cada fuente individual. (1 transformador, 2 fuentes individuales, en la misma placa. Una para cada etapa o salida)


Esas serían las mediciones correctas que me piden?
Esas tensiones serían las correctas para este amplificador?

De no ser así, que amplificador podría armar que se alimente con esta fuente de 105.5vcc?
Estoy dispuesto a reparar este aparato para ir aprendiendo un poco más, pero si no se puede, quiero usar esta misma fuente en algún otro proyecto de amplificador. No soy adinerado pero el capricho me dice que no me interese en los costos. Hay que aprender de una u otra manera jejee

De antemano les agradezco la ayuda y los mantendré al tanto de mis avances.

Saludos!


----------



## Fuegomp3

Me parece que mediste mal, esa tension seguramente es de -52v a +52V

Pone la punta del tester en el negativo donde iria el parlante, y despues con la roja en la salida de la fuente.

O pone una foto donde se vea claro donde pusiste las puntas de prueba


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas  Fuegomp3.

Hice las mediciones 5 veces y todas con esos mismos resultados. Le puse el foco en serie antes de hacer nada.

Las mediciones hechas dan:

1- Salida del transformador (CA) 37.5v
2- Salida de la fuente (VCC) 105.5vcc en cada fuente individual.

será que la medición de CA debo hacerla con los cables del trafo desconectados de la fuente?

Adjunto foto indicando cómo hice esas mediciones y los resultados. 
Aclaro que no tengo espacio para trabajar cómodo y no podía tomar la foto y manipular el tester a la vez.


----------



## Fuegomp3

esta todo bien, slo que mediste lo que pensaba, positivo y negativo, pone la punta negra del tester en el GND, o masa, es el simbolo del medio, ese que son rayitas en forma de triangulo con la punta hacia abajo, eso vas a ver que si medis continuidad, esta conectado al 0 volt del transformador, de ahi vas a ver que medis 52v en el +, y -52v en el - de donde ya tomaste la medida, esos valores son correctos.

EDITO, aca te dejo la imagen de como tenes que medir las tensiones

El color de las lineas seria el color de la punta del tester.


----------



## MankitoOn

*Buenas a todos toditos.*

Te agradezco el consejo mi estimado Fuegomp3. Hice las mediciones según tus indicaciones en el comentario anterior y efectivamente, como lo mencionaste, dan +53vcc   -53vcc en ambas fuentes.
Eso indicaría que mi fuente funciona correctamente y está apta para poder alimentar las dos placas amplificadoras cuando las arme (cosa que lo haré en la brevedad posible).

También me interesaría saber con que otro amplificador de los tantos posteados en el foro puedo usar esta fuente. Me refiero  a que una vez reparado el aparato, también quiero experimentar con algún otro esquema similar a éste o de mayor potencia en el cual pueda usar esta misma fuente, sólo es curiosidad en el aprendizaje y practicar mucho porque la electrónica desde siempre me llamó la atención ( más que nada en lo referido a Audio).

Hoy, antes de responderte, estuve leyendo el foro en casi todos los hilos sobre amplificadores de 150w en adelante y esquemas, consejos, aportes y demás. Viendo comparaciones de uno y otro esquema; sus posibles mejoras; opiniones de los comentaristas, etc. y se aprende mucho en verdad.

Con decir que hasta me mato de risa en las correcciones de los moderadores que hacen a las respuestas.
El foro en si, es espectacular, y su gente aún más.

Espero poder aportar algo que sirva mientras sigo aprendiendo.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada che. En estos días voy a subir fotos de las placas desmontadas y vueltas a armar con componentes nuevos. Seguro me surgen otras dudas, que vendré a exponerlas si no es molestia.


*Edito:* con respecto a una placa que mencioné mas arriba preguntando si era un pre-amplificador, y viendo que dijiste podría ser una protección de parlantes. Bueno, esa placa tiene una pequeña fuente de alimentación y a ella llegan los cables de salida *L* y *R*, por lo que puedo volver a decir que estabas en lo correcto. 

Preguntaste si tenía algún relé, pues nunca lo tuvo.

Me pregunto si es por esa placa la razón que el frente del ampificador se lea:
_AUDISON   UP300_ Sistema de Servo.
*Tengan todos un buen día!*


----------



## Fuegomp3

LO del sistema de servo no tengo idea, seguro Pandacba o algun otro que la tienen clara con estas placas, sabrá decirte.

Consulta, que transistores de salida estan en los disipadores??

Hoy leyendo todo el tema, y viendo los varios circuitos que se subieron, parece que tus placas se corresponden con este diagrama, ahi tenes el valor del diodo zener, 24v 1w, pero veo diferencias de valores en varias resistencias.

Ver el archivo adjunto 49133

Es buenisimo que la repares, pero ojo con el tema de los TR falsos, que te hacen hechar humo con el solo hecho de prenderlo


----------



## MankitoOn

Gracias por el diagrama y la predisposición. 
Te cuento que desde que tengo este amplificador en la familia nunca fue reparado.

Sólo que lo presté y parece cortocicuitaron los cables en las salidas  

Los transistores son los MJ15001. MJ15002. MJ15003 Y MJ15004.  Al comprarlos me dieron todos MJ15003. Supongo son lo mismo o al menos de iguales características. 

Ahora estoy en el trabajo. Pero mañana subo fotos de los tr que he comprado ( son 2 Motorola y 2 ON) y fotos de los Que aún están en los disipadores. 

Gracias por  el diagrama 
,tu ayuda y predisposición.


----------



## Fogonazo

MankitoOn dijo:


> Gracias por el diagrama y la predisposición.
> Te cuento que desde que tengo este amplificador en la familia nunca fue reparado.
> 
> Sólo que lo presté y parece cortocicuitaron los cables en las salidas
> 
> Los transistores son los MJ15001. MJ15002. MJ15003 Y MJ15004.  Al comprarlos me dieron todos MJ15003. Supongo son lo mismo o al menos de iguales características.
> 
> Ahora estoy en el trabajo. Pero mañana subo fotos de los tr que he comprado ( son 2 Motorola y 2 ON) y fotos de los Que aún están en los disipadores.
> 
> Gracias por  el diagrama
> ,tu ayuda y predisposición.



*No* son lo mismo, hay de distintos voltajes y sobre todo distintas polaridades (PNP y NPN)

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
Se suele hablar de amplificadores "Servo" a los que poseen una realimentación diferenciada para las tensiones alternas y continuas.
La realimentación a la CC es realizada mediante componentes activos que amplifican el error de tensión de salida.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Como te confirma Fogonazo, no son los mismos, es mas, no se por que tenes tanta variedad, aunque son casi todos iguales:

MJ1500*1* y MJ1500*3* son *NPN*, el 03 es el reemplazo del 01 y practicamente son lo mismo.

MJ1500*2* y MJ1500*4* son *PNP*, el 04 es el reemplazo del 02 y practicamente son lo mismo..

Ojo con los "Motorola" que lo mas probable es que sean falsos, salvo que los tengan guardado desde hace mas de 18 años 

De paso, cuando puedas, subite las fotos originales que usaste para photoshopear las placas.


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola de nuevo. Estas fotos las tomé hace rato en casa. Ahora mismo estoy en el trabajo en medio del campo. Sólo y a oscuras porque no hay electricidad acá jejee.

Agradezco el dato fogonazo. No sabía de que podrían no ser compatibles. Después compraré los adecuados puesto que a mi parecer no son tan caros (más seguro dije eso por las ansias que tengo de reparar el amplificador jajaa)

Con respecto a la imagen de la que dibuje las pistas,  la hice en photoshop. mañana subiré una mejor foto de las pistas y les diré cómo es que las dibujé en ese programa. Un mini tutorial. 

De hecho creo que en una de las que subí anteriormente se puede ver que debajo de las pistas dibujadas está la foto real con una opacidad más baja y hasta se notan los cables aún soldados. 

Bueno. Todo eso mañana domingo. Ahora no puedo porque estoy en el trabajo. Y lo peor de todo es que en toda esta oscuridad, mi teléfono se ve desde lejos y es un llamado a los amantes de lo ajeno y no quiero que me roben esta noche jejee.

Saludos y muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Yo te diria que si podes, aunque en electronica no hay cambios ni devolucion, que les lleves esos dos "motorola" y te los cambien por dos MJ15004, si dicen "ON" mejor, sino de otra marca, aunque que digan ON no es garantia de originalidad.

SI esa potencia nunca fue reparada, se ve que en Audison armaban con lo que tenian a mano 



MankitoOn dijo:


> Con respecto a la imagen de la que dibuje las pistas,  la hice en photoshop. mañana subiré una mejor foto de las pistas y les diré cómo es que las dibujé en ese programa. Un mini tutorial.
> 
> De hecho creo que en una de las que subí anteriormente se puede ver que debajo de las pistas dibujadas está la foto real con una opacidad más baja y hasta se notan los cables aún soldados.



Si, a esa foto hago referencia, es para poder verla mas clara que las otras que subiste.


----------



## MankitoOn

La imagen a que hago referencia que se le notan los cables es ésta que le coloqué el esquemático encima.

Si la.miras bien se le notan los cables que van a los transistores MJ1500X en la parte superior.

En realidad tomé una foto de las pistas y me salió con mucha perspectiva y eso lo corregí quitándole esa perspectiva con Photoshop para que se viera más.o.menos con las.mismas dimensiones en ambos lados y en la parte superior e inferior de la.placa.

En pocas palabras, en la imagen original la placa se veía deforme, entonces le Di simetría con el Ps. 

Igual mañana te paso fotos mejor encuadradas y con mejor foco para ver los detalles.

Ahora no.me.deja volver a subir la imagen. Pero es la que se llama "máscara de componentes2"



Perdón por sumar tanto comentario seguido en este hilo.

Mirá, revisando ahora la galería de fotos en el celular, acabo de encontrar las fotos que me pedís jajaa

Acá te las dejo como las tomé. Una con flash y la otra sin flash, ya que al mirarla había mucho reflejo en la placa y me molestaba al intentar dibujarle las pistas en el Photoshop.


----------



## MankitoOn

Buen día a todos.

Fuegomp3, te dejo el archivo .psd donde hice todo en Photoshop. Tal vez te sirva para modificarlo o arreglarlo.  Les recuerdo que las dimensiones que se muestran no son las correctas para imprimir en el PCB, puesto que no se corresponden a las medidas reales. Este archivo es sólo para ver que el dibujo de las pistas se corresponden con los de las placas, nada más.

Abriendo el  archivo en el Photoshop, lo único que te queda por hacer es variar la "Opacidad" de las capas llamadas:
*"Pistas color Negro"* y la otra llamada 
*"Original arreglada en perspectiva"*

De esa forma te das cuenta que las pistas que dibujé son correctas con las placas. (también se verá que tengo mal pulso cuando dibujo).

Adjunto vista en Photoshop y .RAR (el archivo .Psd para Photoshop)





Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Como te confirma Fogonazo, no son los mismos, es mas, no se por que tenes tanta variedad, aunque son casi todos iguales:
> 
> MJ1500*1* y MJ1500*3* son *NPN*, el 03 es el reemplazo del 01 y practicamente son lo mismo.
> 
> MJ1500*2* y MJ1500*4* son *PNP*, el 04 es el reemplazo del 02 y practicamente son lo mismo..



Según me decís, y viendo los que hay aún en los discipadores (fotos subidas anoche) es acertado deducir que sólo debería comprar los MJ15002 o MJ15004.

Lo digo porque  las parejas en cada placa que tengo son:

Placa1: MJ15001 Y MJ15002
              NPN         PNP 

Placa2: MJ15003 Y MJ15004
              NPN         PNP 

tengo los npn y faltarían los pnp.



Les agradezco la ayuda y su tiempo  che. Ahora me voy a dormir un rato que recién llegué del trabajo.

Después los leo. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimo, mañana me pongo con el photoshop.

Mientras tanto, hoy simule el circuito en multisim, subo dos simulaciones, una hecha con los valores de resistencias del circuito subido por "*nomesacasunmango*", el cual funciona muy bien, y el otro con los valores que indica "*MankitoOn*", que no obtuve los mejores resultados, habria que ver bien esos valores en la placa.

EDIT, estuve jugando un poco con el photoshop, vos decis que las placas miden 12x8 cms externos? asi la acomodo a esa medida a ver si salen bien, igual por el tipo de componentes si estan un poco fuera de escala no hay problemas, no hay integrados ni "patitas que no se puedan doblar un poco"


----------



## MankitoOn

Buena madrugada.

Te dejo fotos con las medidas de la placa menos quemada.

Con respecto a las simulaciones no se como funcionan porque desconozco esos programas. Ya veré de aprender a usarlos.

Tengan buena noche todos.


----------



## jaju1972

Buenas tardes, en el año 1990 arme un clon de esa placa y recuerdo claramente que el zenner era de 27v 1w que me costo bastante conseguir (en esa época vivía en Rio Negro), y como transistores de salida tenia mj15015 y mj15016 originales Motorola sonaba muy fuerte y muy nítido para lo que yo estaba acostumbrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Uhhhhhhhhh , un BD puesto en lugar de un TIP ? 

*Habría que girarlo 180º *


----------



## Fuegomp3

Para nada, primero, es un BD140, no un 139 como el de la imagen  y segundo, mira...



En el diseño esta con un BD140 y en la placa tambien.

Una pavada que me di cuenta con las ultimas fotos, vieron los diodos pegados a los TIP31 y 32? control de bias por temperatura 

Mankito, me dan desconfianza los valores de las resistencias que en la placa estan marcadas con circulo blanco, podrias levantarles una pata y medirlas para estar bien seguro?

Gracias.

Otra cosa, fijate si la bobina son 22 vueltas en total, porque tienen dos capas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si las placas están muy mal , comprate éstas : Amp 130w PCB (corregido).pdf 


Es un amplificador de la misma época muy muy similar , aunque no idéntico , las placas las hace actualmente Aries en Córdoba y su código es  :

A153 *Amplificador 100 W Fapesa (+45 / - 45 Vcc) 

Contactate con ellos :

http://www.circuitosimpresos.com/productos.htm


----------



## nomesacasunmango

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> LO del sistema de servo no tengo idea, seguro Pandacba o algun otro que la tienen clara con estas placas, sabrá decirte.
> 
> Consulta, que transistores de salida estan en los disipadores??
> 
> Hoy leyendo todo el tema, y viendo los varios circuitos que se subieron, parece que tus placas se corresponden con este diagrama, ahi tenes el valor del diodo zener, 24v 1w, pero veo diferencias de valores en varias resistencias.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49133
> 
> Es buenisimo que la repares, pero ojo con el tema de los TR falsos, que te hacen hechar humo con el solo hecho de prenderlo



la famosa placa mac de audison . ya ni me acuerco cuanro hace que la subi, pues es de un amigo que trabajo mucho tiempo en audison y por experiencia , habra echo algunas modicicaciones en el circuito del original, pero funcionan barbaro


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes tengan todos.

Muchas gracias a los que han comentado  u opinado,  Fuegomp3, nomesacasunmango, DOSMETROS, jaju1972, Fogonazo.

Tengo que decirles que ya he limpiado al menos una de las placas quemadas (les retiré todos los componentes excepto los terminales fijos).

Dejo adjunto las fotos de la placa al derecho y al veréz. También dejo los valores de resistencias que me pedía Don Fuegomp3 y son:

(acá va la foto con los valores)

Aclaro que hace mucho no uso el Tester y dejo indicaciones de cómo tomé esos valores.

*Tester puesto en 20k*
*Tester puesto en 2000*


-En  la serigrafía está colocado el BD140, lo que noté es que donde iba un TIP31C no hay indicación.

-La bobina es doble capa, 6 vueltas cada capa.

-En efecto, hay diodos manejados por temperatura como comentó fuegomp3, de hecho yo creí estaban reventados debido a esa suciedad que se ve en las fotos anteriores. Y al momento de sacarlos noté que no era mugre, sino grasa de transistores.

-Algunas pistas estaban levantadas un poco debido al exceso de calor al momento de quemarse (es reparable).
En lo que queda de la semana lo voy a armar, aunque me dio un poco de miedo algunos comentarios y medio me desgané. (lo digo por el poco ánimo de la simulación en el multisim ese y otro sobre que la placa estaba bastante mal). Ojo que no los tomo como comentarios malos, sino que yo, por no saber mucho, todo me da miedo jajaa.

Bueno señoritos, creo eso es todo por ahora. Los mantendré al tanto ehh!

Tengan buena tarde estimados!


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimo la actualizacion de los valores, ahora si se acerca mas al diseño y funciona muy bien, aca te dejo una simulacion de tu circuito a 4 ohms.

Yo le daria para adelannte con la reparacion, eso si, cuidado con los transistores falsos y cuando lo pruebes, con lampara serie y de a un canal a la vez!

En cuanto pueda me armo un par para mi tambien, si consigo modificar un transformador de dicroica de 300 watts


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacele una toilete  . Con un cutter debés raspar todo lo carbonizado , podrias rellenarlo elegantemente con Poxilina o Parsex , ya que lo carbonizado es conductor de la electricidad .

Lo he hecho muchas veces con resultados positivos che.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Les adjunto una transparencia de la placa hecha en photoshop (soy muy malo) en base a las fotos que subió Mankito, tengo los PDF para imprimir y planchar, pero los subiré cuando este probada


----------



## DOSMETROS

A mi me gustan mas los BD139 y 140 que los TIP31 32 41 42

P.D.: Siempre y cuando soporten la potencia


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola a todos. Que bien quedaron esas placas fuegomp3!

Iba a ir a comprar las cosas mañana Viernes para poder armario, pero según todo el mundo, hoy fue Viernes hasta hace rato. Ósea que por distraído tendré que ir a comprar el Lunes  

Ya limpie las placas como me aconsejaste DOS METROS. Y también he estado leyendo mucho el foro en general. Se aprende mucho. 

Totalmente agradecido con quienes comparten si saber y sus experiencias con los aficionados o hobbistas como yo.

Ahora estoy en el trabajo, así que les dejo un abrazo a todos y cuando tenga novedades paso a exponerlas. 

Nos vemos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che , si yo también comencé rompiendo y  quemando  ; te comento , hay placas electrónicas de máquinas industriales que cuestan "un auto usado" , digamos 6.000 Trumps , al arreglarlas , una superficie del tamaño de una moneda grande debe ser removido por carbonizado y muchas veces el impreso es cabledo en el aire  sin hacerle la estética con Poxilina ni nada , y están funcionando .

El tema es que hago eso para probarlas , y si salen andando , como dice el viejo proverbio Ingenieril : "Lo que funciona no  se toca" , porque existe el alto riesgo de que al retirarlas , hacerles la Poxilina , recablearlas , dejarlas super mononas y reinstalarlas , no vuelvan a funcionar  . . . pero no es tu caso ya que tu placa es muy simple 

Saludos !


----------



## Fuegomp3

Mankito, te dejo una imagen de la placa lado cobre tal cual como deberia verse la placa ya impresa, por favor, corroborá con la placa original en mano que esten todas las pistas, y bien  de paso dejo una transparencia con algunas correcciones menores 



Saludos y gracias!

PD: vi que respondiste en el tema de la proteccion... si queres y podes, hace lo mismo con esa placa, fotos de ambos lados que yo la dibujo, despues vemos el valor de los componentes, especialmente las resistencias que soy daltónico y ni ahí veo los colores


----------



## MankitoOn

Saludos a todos.

Acabo de revisar las pistas y compararlas con las que subió Fuegomp3 y están todas correctas.

Ahora estoy haciendo la lista de materiales con los valores que él ha actualizado y enseguida voy a comprar todo porque me entra la "desesperancia" de poder romperme los tímpanos jejee.

Cuando regrese voy a hacer también lo que me pidió sobre el Protector de parlantes, o sea, el diagrama de conexiones, fotos ambas caras (pistas y máscara de componentes). 

También desoldar una pata a cada resistencia y medir valores con el tester para poder compartir sus componentes acá en el Foro para todos los interesados en usarlo. ( Y ver si le pongo el relé ese que a mi me está faltando).

Ya todo dicho. Termino de tomar unos "verdes" y me voy a comprar las cosas en electrónica Mendoza.

Nos leemos al rato.
Tengan buen día !


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes.

Temo decirles que por fuerzas mayores no pude ir a comprar hoy. Sin embargo les traigo algunas fotos sobre la Protección de parlantes y sus conexiones.

Cabe aclarar  que en mi aparato hay mucho mas cablerío, pero es debido a que tiene:

2 led´s (rojo y verde)
2 Potenciómetros
2 Vúmetros.(Power decibel Level)

A lo que voy, es que ya me duele la cabeza de andar siguiendo cables de un lado a otro y no he dormido nada. Además no creo que a todos les interese como van conectados los vúmetros esos (además de que aún no se cómo funcionan o de donde se alimentan).

Si alguien está interesado en las conexiones completas de mi amplificador tal como está, en estos días me esforzaré en hacerlo para Ustedes, pero tenganme paciencia, que ni yo me la tengo.

Me he cerciorado de que todo esté correcto en cuanto a lo que les presento hoy. No he dormido nada aún, son las 5 de la tarde y a las 7 debo ir a trabajar toda la noche.

Adjunto fotos ambas caras de las placas, sus dimensiones y valores según "Programita de Código de colores" que hay en el Foro, valores de transistores y capacitores.

Los diodos zener no se que valores son. Todos apuntan fisicamente al relé excepto 1, que éste apunta fisicamente al puente diodo de la fuente de ésta placa protectora de parlantes. Esto lo aclaro porque sirve para guiarse a la hora de armar la placa o simularla en algún programa, y si tienen las pistas que también adjunto, es posible obtener el respectivo diagrama.

La fuente que lo alimenta es, como dije anteriormente de 5.5VCC simple. Aunque en mi amplificador ésta es un devanado secundario del Transformador.


Bueno, si me olvido de algo por favor avisenme que trataré de aportar la mayor cantidad de datos que hagan falta y pueda yo obtener según mi poca experiencia en electrónica.

*Parece que mi proteccion de parlantes originalmente si tenía el relé  y me lo robaron antes de que me regalaran el amplificador, por lo que tengo mala suerte incluso cuando tengo suerte jajaja.

Me lo puentearon en la placa y por eso es que ésta sigue funcionando (aunque no funciona porque no corta o protege).



Tengan buena tarde. Saludos desde Mendoza, Argentinita a todos!  

EDITO: indiqué mal la entrada de alimentación "5.5 VCorriente alterna"


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimo, en estos dias me pongo a photoshopear y levantarel circuito de la proteccion, es evidente que la puentearon y seguramente por eso se quemaron las placas.

YA veremos como sabes de cuantos volts son los zeners, si no estan borrados, con sacarlos y verlos bajo una lupa seguro sabemos cuales son.

Mil gracias por el trabajo, pero si tenes que dormir, dormi che que aca nadie se muere por esperar unos dias mas 

El rele es importante porque ademas de cortar los parlantes, se queda observando la tension en la salida del amplificador.

EDITO:
Bueno no podia dormir asi que me puse a hacer el lado cobre para levantar el circuito, mañana me pongo con el multisim  dejo aca una primera transparencia

A los Mods: estos mensajes se podrian mover al tema exclusivo de la proteccion?, asi queda mas claro y útil...


----------



## Fuegomp3

Mankito, te dejo el lado de cobre para que revises si esta bien, habia un par de lugares que no estoy seguro si estan bien las pistas por los reflejos y sombras de la foto. Ya tengo un esquema hecho pero quisiera confirmar que las pistas estan OK.

Saludos.

Otra cosa, alguno sabe el pinout del rele?

Ver el archivo adjunto 117690

Lo busque por el codigo que tiene encima 4202-C10 y no encontre nada, tengo dudas como van los contactos:

B  C NC NO

ó

B  C NO NC

B: terminal bobina
C: Comun
NC: Normal close
NO: Normal Open


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes a todos.

Estimado fuego, acabo de revisar la placa y compararla con tu muestra y esta correcta.

Te digo que x mi vista media fayuta sólo tengo dudas en el sector donde remarcó en la foto que adjunto. Pero deduzco que las pistas en la marca roja no se juntan y van como las.dibujaste vos, caso contrario hubieran unificado todas esas pistas haciéndolas.mas.gruesas al.momento de imprimir esa placa. Por lo tanto, es asumible que todo está correcto.en tu.muestra.

Dejo Saludos a todos. Y pido disculpas por la mala escritura, estoy desde el celular y bueno.. Se darán cuenta de mi nick jajaa.

Tengan buena noche!


----------



## Fuegomp3

claro, por eso te consulto a vos, que tenes la placa en la mano y es mas facil ver esos detalles que los reflejos de flash, o peor, las sombras no dejan ver, bueno, mañana me pongo a pasar el esquema en multisim, a ver que sale.

Otra cosa, el pin 1 no se conecta a nada? pareciera una entrada de algo... 

Y el led que se conecta al pin 6, que tiene escrito en la serigrafia del frente del gabinete?


----------



## MankitoOn

Me volví a la casa y te traigo esta foto para mejor idea.

Pin 1 y 3 no llevan cable. No hay cables sueltos y no se ve que hayan soldado algo ahí. así que 1 y 3 creo son sólo para dar.mas firmeza a esa ficha "peine"?.

El.led es verde, en el gabinete dice "Servo". Y el otro les rojo que hay es el de "encendido".

Mencionando lo del led verde, debo decir que cuando el amplificador funcionaba, a la hora de encenderlo, ese les verde tardaba unos segundos en encenderse. De modo que el retardo si funciona. Sólo que al no tener el relé, la.salida estaba directa. Pero si funcionaba.

Cualquier otra consulta, te la respondo en 20 minutos (Es lo que tardó en llegar al trabajo caminando. Es a 600metros de.mi casa jejee)

Saludos!


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimos los datos que me pasas, ahora entendi un poco mas el circuito, igual faltan los valores de los zener.

Subo un esquema preliminar y la simulacion para ver que se puede corregir.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Buenisimos los datos que me pasas, ahora entendi un poco mas el circuito, igual faltan los valores de los zener.
> 
> Subo un esquema preliminar y la simulacion para ver que se puede corregir.



*Q3*


----------



## Fuegomp3

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Q3*



Yo pense lo mismo, pero mira la imagen:



Sera un 558?


----------



## Fogonazo

Y ¿ Estas seguro que es un *BC548* ?


----------



## Fuegomp3

yo no, eso lo sabe el dueño de la placa


----------



## MankitoOn

Los saludo nuevamente. 

Les traigo fotos recién tomadas en el patio de mi casa con mejor resolución sobre la última duda que presentaron recién sobre el transistor Q3.

En la otra foto se puede ver que sólo las soldaduras de los puentes que pusieron están como carbonizados y así también estaban la parte que limpié donde va el relé. 

Ósea. Son las soldaduras originales las del resto del circuito. Los valores que he mostrado son tal como están. 

Espero haber disipado las dudas.

Saludos Don fuegomp3, Don Fogonazo! Voy a hacer las compras!  

Y a hacer un pago porque no me dejan tranquilo.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Q3 es el primero que esta atras del 337, ese podria ser un 558?

Ahi subi la imagen con las denominaciones de los TRs, hoy si puedo ya subo la serigrafia de componentes para que quede mas claro


----------



## MankitoOn

Pido mil disculpas!

Primero que nada. Subí la foto incorrecta y no la del Q3!
Segundo, acabo de verlo bien a plena luz y efectivamente Don Fogonazo está en lo correcto. Es un BC548.

Vuelvo a subir foto correcta. Perdón por la confusión :/

(Encima de Manko, ahora chicato    )

____________
*SuperReEditado: Corrección, Q3 es bc558.


----------



## Fuegomp3

MankitoOn dijo:


> Pido mil disculpas!
> 
> Primero que nada. Subí la foto incorrecta y no la del Q3!
> Segundo, acabo de verlo bien a plena luz y efectivamente Don Fogonazo está en lo correcto. Es un BC548.
> 
> Vuelvo a subir foto correcta. Perdón por la confusión :/
> 
> (Encima de Manko, ahora chicato    )




Esta tapado el primer numero, pero es un *558*!!

EDITO:

Aca subo la simulacion corregida, ahora solo faltan los zeners, conseguite una buena lupa y buena luz


----------



## MankitoOn

Perdón por mis errores che.

Ahora me voy a hacer las compras. Seguro en la casa de electrónica tengan una buena lupa.
Voy a llevar el circuito para revisarlo allá con los vendedores, sino.. toca desoldarlos a todos y revisarlos con el Hubble.

Al rato los leo.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Tranqui, no hay urgencias, mientras tanto, subo la serigrafia de componentes, me faltaria solo el valor de los diodos, y saber que rele es el que estaba ahi, solo se que es de 6V, doble inversor, calculo 10 Amp por circuito:



Y la transparencia


----------



## MankitoOn

Saludos  a todos.
Buenas Don Fuegomp3. Che,  quedó genial eso eh!

El otro día fui a hacer las compras de los materiales para mi amplificador. Creo que me dieron cualquier cosa jajaa. Va, no creo. Pasa que no se leer bien los colores de las resistencias y estuve todo el día tratando de montarlas lo más parecido posible a la otra placa. 

Mañana voy a subir foto de ese desmadre jaja.

Con respecto a los diodos. Me llevé esa placa para verla con la lupa de la casa de electrónica. Todo mal
 La lupa es plástica y creo que tiene tantos rayones como años en servicio. No pude ver nada y el vendedor tampoco pudo distinguirlos. Hay forma de medirlos individualmente? 

Bueno. Les dejo Saludos. Es hora de unos mates y estoy en el trabajo. Hoy nos robaron la puerta y hace frío!

Hasta mañana a todos. Impecable las imágenes Nelson.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Para probar los zeners, podrias hacerlo con una fuente de 12 a 16 volts, una resistencia de 10k y los zeners.. obvio  algo asi:


Pero, ante de hacer algo, *aguanta que alguno mas confirme si es posible*, por las dudas, no vayas a quemar algo que funciona!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

10K es muuuuuy grande para una fuente de 16V.
Ponele algo de 500 a 700 ohms o por ahi para que el zener pueda regular.


----------



## Fuegomp3

yo tenia miedo de quedarme corto y que vuele el zener 

Mas info
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/medicion-diodo-zener-28708/


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola a todos.

Mucho gusto Dr. 

Tengo un toroidal 12v y 9v. Mañana le armo su fuentecita y los pruebo como me aconsejan.
Hoy estuve haciendo salsa y no pude hacer otra cosa.
Ya mañana si los desueldo y los mido en vcc. Y les aporto los datos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> yo tenia miedo de quedarme corto y que vuele el zener
> 
> Mas info
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/medicion-diodo-zener-28708/


Para hacerla facil:
Supone que tenes un zener de 5V y le metes 16V con la fuente. Con una resistencia de 680 ohms van a pasar por el diodo: (16-5)/680=16mA asi que muuuuy dificilmente vayas a volar un zener de 1/2 watt...

El unico problema es que alcance con 16 V....


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculo-resistencia-limitadora-regulador-diodo-zener-109896/


----------



## Fuegomp3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para hacerla facil:
> Supone que tenes un zener de 5V y le metes 16V con la fuente. Con una resistencia de 680 ohms van a pasar por el diodo: (16-5)/680=16mA asi que muuuuy dificilmente vayas a volar un zener de 1/2 watt...
> 
> El unico problema es que alcance con 16 V....




Simulando en livewire, com la R de 1k es con la que se proxima mas al valor del zener a medir, igual es para tener una idea de lo que tiene puesta la placa, imagino si el zener es de 5.1v y medimos 5 o 5.2 tenemos una minima idea de que es lo que tiene la placa soldado.

Despues de tu respuesta anterior me puse con los calculos y ahi entendi el tema de la corriente, lo que no sabia era que el zener necesita determinada corriente o tension para regular correctamente, todos los dias se aprende algo


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes a todos.

Hice algunas mediciones en la mañana y me mandé algunas cag.., algo hice mal quise decir. Me explayo.

Tengo un trafo con 2 secundarios: 
1-) 9.5ca     9.5ca  que rectificado me da 25.5vcc 
2-) 13.5ca  13.5ca  que rectificado me da 36vcc

Esos números según mi Tester. (si esos  valores están mal, lo revoleo a ...)

Estas son mis mediciones:







Espero esté mas o menos bien esos datos, sino.. bienvenidas las reprimendas y/o consejos.

Edito: 
todas las mediciones las hice en VCC.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Los unicos diodos Zener eran D6, D7 y D8, los otros parecen ser 1N4148, fijate que dieron valores muy similares

A D8, sacale fotos de buena definicion a los numeros que tiene y vemos si podemos ver el codigo y saber que valor son.


----------



## MankitoOn

Si mal no veo. D8 muestra una A (o un 4) de un lado.
Del.otro lado creo ver un 6 (seis).

Y efectivamente acabo de notar que partí uno de los otros diodos. Me lleva la cachetada!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Simulando en livewire, com la R de 1k es con la que se proxima mas al valor del zener a medir, igual es para tener una idea de lo que tiene puesta la placa, imagino si el zener es de 5.1v y medimos 5 o 5.2 tenemos una minima idea de que es lo que tiene la placa soldado.



No tan minima, por que los zener no tienen precision absoluta sino que andan entre el 5% y el 10%, asi que perfectamente podes medir 5.0 o 5.2v de un zener de 5.1 v


----------



## Fuegomp3

MankitoOn dijo:


> Si mal no veo. D8 muestra una A (o un 4) de un lado.
> Del.otro lado creo ver un 6 (seis).
> 
> Y efectivamente acabo de notar que partí uno de los otros diodos. Me lleva la cachetada!



El 1N746a es un zener de 3,3 volts, pero eso tenes que verlo fuera de la placa! abajo podes tener un numero o letra y no verlo.

Pregunta tal vez obvia, pero... sacaste los diodos para medirlos, no?


----------



## MankitoOn

Como ya fui a comprar los materiales para la placa amplificador. Soldé transistores, diodos, algunos capacitarse y algunas resistencias. Pero me falta colocar algunos elementos que no se corresponden con lo que iba en su lugar.
Algunas resistencias no se acercan a los valores que pedí y no estoy seguro de colocarlas. Lo.mismo que unos capacitores. Me dieron todos 104J 250v y no se si esos corresponden a  0.1  100v. O si las resistencias de 330ohm pueden reemplazar a las de 150ohm que supongo es incorrecto tal reemplazo.

Adjunto imagen. 

Tengan linda tarde todos.    Siesta y después a trabajar.

Edito.
Si. Todos los diodos los medio fuera de la placa. Un terminal soldado a la resistencia y el otro quedando libre. Tal como tu diagrama de ejemplo. También vi los otros links que postearon y leí  esos hilos, y vi más cómodo ese método que aconsejaste. Más que nada por ser simple y.porque aún no duermo nada. Como siempre jejee.

Los.leo antes de irme al trabajo o desde allá.  Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Dos de 330 en paralelo podrian reemplazar a las de 150, los capacitores 104 son los de 100nF = 0.1, esos estan bien, pero ojo con los demas porque no son reemplazo de los de 22nf ni del de 680pf, ni del de 470nF o 0.47 que va a la salida.





MankitoOn dijo:


> Edito.
> Si. Todos los diodos los medio fuera de la placa. Un terminal soldado a la resistencia y el otro quedando libre. Tal como tu diagrama de ejemplo. También vi los otros links que postearon y leí  esos hilos, y vi más cómodo ese método que aconsejaste. Más que nada por ser simple y.porque aún no duermo nada. Como siempre jejee.
> 
> Los.leo antes de irme al trabajo o desde allá.  Saludos a todos.



Ok, ese diodo que se rompio seguro debe ser un 1n4148, es muy comun y nada problematico, los que tenes que cuidar son los zeners porque no sabemos bien cuales son.

Si bien la potencia funcionaba igual sin el retardo, esaria bueno que lo vuelvas a hacer funcionar, tal vez evites otro incendio.

EDITO:

Ver el archivo adjunto 154602

Che, me parece que te quedo mucho carbon sobre la placa, yo lo limpiaria un poco mas, eso puede formarte cortocircuito entre terminales.


----------



## MankitoOn

Entendido. Gracias por el dato.

Con respecto a este otro canal (Que aún no modifico nada) sabrán decirme que mediciones en frío debo hacer para ver si está funcional?

De última, esas mediciones tal vez podrían ayudarme a identificar si algún componente está dañado y reemplazarlo sin hacer el desmadre que hice con la otra.

Bueno. Mañana intentaré ubicar las demás cosas que.me faltan de la otra placa. De última para soldarles 1 pata así no se pierden y rehacer ese pcb carbonizado.

Creo es mejor reemplazarlo completo al pcb que quitarle todo el carbón y rellenarlo con poxipoxi como me aconsejó antes el niño Dosmetros.

Me voy a trabajar. Ya voy tarde jejee.

Tengan buena noche. Leo desde la garita si hay respuesta, sino.. será hasta mañana compañeros chequendengue chequendengue..


----------



## Fuegomp3

estas seguro que esa placa no anda? para medir hay que desoldar y bastante, podrias conectarla a la fuente, y usando una lampara en serie en la toma de 220, ver que pasa, si se prende a full ya sabemos que esta en corto. 

Podrias medir continuidad entre los terminales de los transistores del disipador, para ver si se estan en corto, despues vemos lo demas, vas a tener que desoldar los cables de la placa para medir correctamente.

Viendo como se quemo la otra placa, esta parece sanita


----------



## MankitoOn

Vale Mi estimestimado, vale. Pero mañana mejor. 
Poco se.puede hacer acá sin electricidad jejee.


----------



## Fuegomp3

bueno, tenes toda la noche para leer esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

y aca como poner una lampara serie, las bajo consumo no sirven, las led menos, tiene que ser incandescente o ese engendro de lamparas de menor consumo

Ver el archivo adjunto 84899



esta es la lampara engendro que decia..


----------



## MankitoOn

Perfecto. Ya había leído ese tema y varios más que son medidas precautorias a la hora de probar cualquier circuito. Por ello el enchufe del amplificador ya tiene la serie colocada rudimentariamente desde que medimos la fuente, te acordas? Jajaa.

Igual siempre que.puedo voy leyendo todos esos temas
Porque no quiero me rete mucho Don Fogonazo ni a los demás Moderadores. 
He leído cada pregunta! Cada consulta!  Que sinceramente yo mismo los habría mandado a la mismísima Antártida. No quiero jugar con fuego, al menos no con el provocado por la ira de ellos jajaa.

El respeto al "máistro" o al compañero que sabe más que uno no hay que perderlo. Sus conocimientos adquiridos son "ley" para los novatos como yo. (Además no quiero me suspendan, por eso trato de leer lo que más puedo)

Con decir que ya me se casi todas las posibles fallas que podría tener si armo el amplificador mosfet de Eduardo jtagle (creo así se escribia) jajaa.

Perdón, me fui de mambo. Mejor me pongo a leer y dejo de divagar.


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Hoy hice las mediciones de los MJ1500x de la placa que no se ve quemada. Y según algunas guías que leí en el Foro, y algunas redirecciones hechas por Fogonazo a quienes preguntaban, bueno.. parece que esos Tr están funcionales.

Los desoldé de la placa y los medí sobre el disipador, lo que algunas veces me daba algunos números, pero no a la inversa en las mismas patas.

También de otra forma me daba algunos números, pero de menor valor o apenas algo más.
Según las guías para medir estos Tr debe haber a veces una pequeña diferencia en algunos casos, y marcar infinito en otros.

Bueno, según los datos los Tr están aptos para darles masita un rato más, peeeero mañana seguiré.
La artrosis me está matando las manos y las articulaciones en general. Por lo que me estoy tardando mucho en el proceso de reparación, armado y puesta a prueba.

Sepan disculparme che, se hace lo que se puede.

Mañana sueldo las resistencias que desoldé de esa placa, sueldo los transistores y le pongo la lamparita en serie a ver que pasa (obvio, con la guía de Fogonazo en la pantalla) y pidiendo consejos acá.

También reemplazaré el diodo que partí. Por suerte habia comprado 2 de esos de 3v. El D8 aún no he podido desoldarlo para ver sus valores (tengo el pulso para el traste y los dedos no responden).


Tengan buena noche, yo me voy a trabajar


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes a todos!

Tengo que decirles que acabo de hacer la prueba de puesta en marcha de la placa (supuestamente no quemada) de mi amplificador.

El reuma no me deja machacarme los dedos, asique hice todo lo de la guía de Fogonazo hasta cierto punto, que ahora les aclararé.

*-Serie de 60w conectada a la entrada de 220vac del aparato.*
*-Entrada de señal puenteada con un cablecito.*

*-No conecté la placa de Protección de parlantes porque aún no consigo el diodo D8.*


Los resultados visuales al momento de encenderlo (previamente todo revisado minuciosamente) fueron:

*-No explotó nada.*
*-La bombilla serie encendió casi a tope y automáticamente bajó su intensidad hasta casi (CASI) apagarse completamente.* El filamento del foco quedó encendido de forma muy tenue.
*No hubo ruidos ni humo  en el tiempo que lo dejé conectado (unos 10 minutos aproximados).
*

Estoy subiendo a youtube video de la prueba para que lo vean y si encuentran algún problema me lo hagan saber.
No tengo taller, todo lo hago en la mesa de la computadora en mi habitación, que es muy chica. Obvien el despelote que se ve jejee.

*Contento con esta prueba* 

Espero poder finalizar este proyecto pronto con su ayuda, la cual agradezco enormemente!

El video lo adjuntaré enseguida, cuando ya esté en youtube.

Mañana continuaré con las pruebas y mediciones que deba hacer, aunque no se cuales son aún.

*Tengan buena noche*. Enseguida me voy a trabajar y los leo desde allá.

*Saludos a todos!* wiiiiiii!!!! 

*Edito: adjunto el vídeo ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien ahí !

No le conectaste un parlante cualquiera a ver que hace  ?


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas DosMetros!

La verdad no le conecté nada, no quiero martillarme o apretujarme nada de mi débil cuerpo.
Sólo espero a ver cómo seguir desde ese paso en adelante, no quiero mandarme alguna cag.. mejor esperar consejos de quienes saben así garantizar que todo vaya bien. 

Soy muy "gonca" y le  "tenu" miedo a Fogonazo jajaa.

Nah, solo quiero hacer las cosas bien y esperaba consejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso , ya la probaste con lámpara serie y entrada en corto , aparentemente todo bien  .

Tenés que medir la tensión de salida a parlantes , unos pocos miliVolts DC no afectarían !

Tocar los transistores de a uno para verificar temperatura


----------



## MankitoOn

Muy bien, mañana sigo esas sugerencias Dosmetros! ahora estoy llegando tarde al trabajo.

Acabo de editar el comentario anterior adjuntándole el video.

Unas aclaraciones.


Al tener poco espacio de trabajo, éste se ve muy desprolijo en cuanto a las conecciones de la prueba.

Nótese una etiqueta de cigarrillos osada para separar la placa de la fuente con respecto al transformador.

También es posible noten algo verde por ahí, es un trozo plástico de botella de gaseosa que coloqué para evitar cortos. 

Ese plástico tal vez lo deje de forma permanente debajo de la placa de la fuente, pues los contactos y soldaduras por debajo me parecen que están muy juntos al chasis (que por cierto es bastante débil cuando lo levanto y la chapa de abajo se "hunde" debido a la fuerza que se hace y por el peso del transformador). 

Mañana sigo, hago las mediciones de la salida en vcc, controlar temperatura en los componentes (voy a revisarlos a todos en ese aspecto) y después de unos minutos, si todo va bién, le colocaré un parlantito del Home de la computadora, para ver si hay ruidos o lo que fuere.

Si pasado mas de 15 minutos no pasa nada raro, será hora de conectarle una señal? tal vez la del celular a bajo volúmen e ir incrementandola de a poco?

Creo mejor sigo con los pasos de la guía, pasos *del 10 en adelante*, que supongo hasta ese punto vamos bien.

Che, me voy al lauro ahora, es re tarde jejee.

Los leo desde allá


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimo, seguro esa placa funciona, habria que ver que no anden recalentando los trs ni nada, medile el voltaje de salida y la tension entre los terminales de las resistencias de 0.22 ohms, a ver que tenés.

Tranqui, que se lo ve todo muy bien.


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas Fuegomp3. 

Mañana hago esas mediciones y les traigo los resultados. Ahora estoy en el laburo a punto de tomar mates. Ya casi está lista el agua jejee


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es preferible conectar un parlante suelto o un bafle sin tapa , para ver que el parlante no haga cosas raras.

El biass se confirma luego de unos 15 minutos de calentamiento , me gustan 40 mA , serían 9 mV por cada resistencia de 0,22 Ohms , si se miden juntas  18 mA


----------



## MankitoOn

Entiendo. Usar un parlante suelto para ver si se mueve hacia adelante o hacia atrás, además de si hace ruidos. 

Tengo una columna de 2 parlantitos 12" de medio pelo. Creo que con esos se vería mejor esos raros comportamientos si es  que  los hubiera.

Con respecto al bias. Es correcto que está placa lo tenga fijo? He visto en otros temas en el foro que otros tipos de amplificadores tienen el bias regulable, ppr medio de un "preset" o resistencia variable. 

Entiendo que en caso de ser fijo igual se puede regular cambiando valores a algunos componentes tales como resistencias, diodos o demás. Y así dejarlo fijo o "estable" según gustos o según el tipo de amplificador que sea.

Esta mal lo que digo? Espero se entienda a que me refiero.


----------



## MankitoOn

Buen día a todos.

Esta mañana apenas llegé a casa me puse a hacer las mediciones, que me arrojaron estos datos:

*Mediciones hechas después de 15 minutos de encendido el amplificador con la lamparita en serie.*

- Salida de parlante: 6.7vcc
- Resistencia 1 de .22ohm= 10.9 vcc //Tester puesto en 200m vcc
- Resistencia 2 de .22ohm= 10.1 vcc //Tester puesto en 200m vcc
- Temperatura de componentes en general= normal (temperatura ambiente casi todos)
- Temperaturas elevadas en TIP31C y BD140. (_supongo es algo normal, se ponen calientes, pero no hierven_)
________________________________

*Viendo que no explota nada, ni sale humo, ni se transforma en un Decépticon 
procedo a conectar el parlante:

-Cero ruidos raros.
-Cero movimientos fantasmagóricos en el cono.
-Pasados otros 15 minutos le conecto señal.
 (El muerto vive, Suena bien y clarito! wiiii jejee)

*Otros 15 minutos funcionando normal le subo el volumen a media potencia:
-Todo normal.

*Ya otra media hora lo pongo al palo:

-Lamparita se convierte en faro de 3.000W!
-Corto!

*Apago todo, olisqueo todo sin encontrar olor a quemado. No hay humo ni se ve nada quemado. 
(guata fac?).
___________________________

Espero un rato, vuelvo a encender todo y de nuevo, todo funciona normal, se oye bien, se oye claro sin ruidos ni nada raro.

Estuvo a volumen máximo ya más de 40 minutos y todo bien.


A esta placa en definitiva, la conecté como estaba en un principio, sin cambiarle nada.

*-Será que debo cambiarle el TIP31C y el BD140?* tengo los repuestos que compré por si estaban quemados. (estos están recostados sobre la PCB, tengo ganas de dejarlos parados y colocarles un disipador un poco mas grande a cada uno)

*-Será que debería cambiar y reemplazar los MJ1500x?* tengo los repuestos por si estaban quemados éstos.

_____________________________

En realidad tuve 3 cortos en los que se encendió la lamparita a full sin quemarse.

*-El primer corto:* fue a darle con furia al potenciómetro del volumen.
*-El segundo corte:* estaba usando unos cables dudosos para el parlante y creo estaban en corto estos cables. Los cambié por unos más confiables.
*-El tercer corto:* de nuevo debido a darle el máximo al volumen.

*Creo que si todo en el amplificador funciona correctamente, todos los cortos pueden deberse a mi parlante de medio pelo. Lo compré usado y antes se saturaba con facilidad, incluso con este amplificador.
No tengo otro parlantito de unas 12" o similar como para probar que ésta sea la causa de los cortos.

***Nota:* No suelo darle el máximo al potenciómetro del volumen, pero hoy lo hice a modo de prueba para disipar todas las dudas y/o posibilidades de algún desperfecto.
_______________________________

Bueno, creo es todo por ahora. Estoy subiendo un video a Youtube que incluye algunos cortos jajaa
(enseguida adjunto el video de la última prueba. Perdón por la sinceridad al expresarme en el vídio)


----------



## Fuegomp3

es normal que al darle volumen al mango se prenda la lampara, incluso, funciona como si fuese una audiorritmica 

Los voltajes (si los interpreté bien) estan correctos, asi que deja esa placa como está, no toques mas nada y desconectala, dejala lista para cuando tengas la otra andando, es mas, guardala en una cajita por las dudas


----------



## MankitoOn

Entendido. ya apagué todo porque lo tenía funcionando hasta ahora a 90% del volumen y sin drama aparente.

Ya encontré un disipador para adaptarle a esos Tr, incluso cortándolo al medio sigue siendo mas grande y con más superficie para poder calentar más al mundo.

La placa en reparación aún no le sueldo algunas resistencias y capacitores. Los que no se interpretar bien o que me dieron con valores distintos. Me dijeron antes que puedo, por ejemplo colocar 2 resistencias en serie de 330ohm y colocarlas en el lugar de la de 150ohm.

Enseguida subo foto de los componentes que tengo y de la placa donde faltan soldar.


_(OFFTopic) Me acaban de regalar dos CPU. Voya probar si funcionan las fuentes para cuando termine con el Amplificador Audison hacer otros proyectos de amplificadores o una fuente conmutada o como se llame.
Si no funcionan esas fuentes, bueno.. algo servirá como respuesto o tal vez sólo para gastar estaño un rato cuando esté aburrido jejee_

Che, estoy muy contento! *Gracias por tanta ayuda ehh!*

Enseguida subo las fotos y el video, que está a casi 50% subiéndose en youtube.


----------



## Fuegomp3

no no no, las resistencias de 330 ohms te dan 165 en PARALELO, en serie se va a 660!

Yo te diria que trates de conseguir todos los componentes en sus valores correctos, de ultima, usa los viejos que esten buenos, si es posible, salvo los que largaron fuego


----------



## DOSMETROS

MankitoOn dijo:


> Esta mañana apenas llegé a casa me puse a hacer las mediciones, que me arrojaron estos datos:
> 
> *Mediciones hechas después de 15 minutos de encendido el amplificador con la lamparita en serie.*
> 
> *- Salida de parlante: 6.7vcc*
> - Resistencia 1 de .22ohm= 10.9 vcc //*Tester puesto en 200m vcc*


 

Si el tester  estaba en 200 mV estamos bien , sinó no 

Para darle palo mejor sin lámpara serie ,  o con lámpara de 100 o 150 W


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes a todos.

Respuesta a DosMetros: si, test en en 200mV. Y esos valores me dio el tester.

Yo le di masita con la lamparita de 60w, es la única que tengo. Pero ya desarmé todo. No lo toco más hasta que termine de armar la otra placa.

Acabo de terminar la lista de resistencias sobrantes y les puse su valor según la tabla de codigo de colores.
También me.sobraeon varios capacitores.

Lo que me falta es saber si alguno de esos materiales son los que me falta colocar para comenzar las pruebas en la otra placa.

Dejo foto de la lista y de los.materiales.sobrantes.

Ya es hora de la siesta y no he "duermido" nada aún. 

Tengan buena tarde todos.

Adjunto fotos y el vídeo de la prueba de esta mañana.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Amen hermano 

A las placas poneles separadores , no porquerias 


http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/componentes-electronicos/electronica-separadores-de-placas


----------



## MankitoOn

Por ahora está en fase de prueba, osea, me permito poner plásticos y etiquetas de puchos jajaa

Ya cuando lo tenga listo y funcionando como corresponde las dos etapas si, a dedicarle prolijidad, limpieza y si se puede, algunas mejoras tal vez de pintura y que se yo.

Che, en verdad les agradezco enormemente la ayuda que me dieron. Son unos grossos todos ehh!

Vamo' a dormir la siesta, que se me hace tarde jajaa

Los leo a la noche. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Fuegomp3

Mankito, un favor, me pasarias las medidas del transformador? me encontre un viejo Aiwa zr800 que aparentekente el trafo esta util, y quiero comparar. Gracias


----------



## MankitoOn

Buenas tardes a todos.
Acá te dejo las medidas en fotos. No lo he desarmado y espero te sirvan así como están.  Si hace falta mañana trato de desarmarlo y ver si le puedo medir la parte interna, ya que tiene unas tapas metálicas que lo cubren todo.

Pasen linda noche.


----------



## Fogonazo

MankitoOn dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Acá te dejo las medidas en fotos. No lo he desarmado y espero te sirvan así como están.  _*Si hace falta mañana trato de desarmarlo y ver si le puedo medir la parte interna,*_ ya que tiene unas tapas metálicas que lo cubren todo.
> 
> Pasen linda noche.



*No hace falta*, con las medidas externas y tablas de referencia se sabe el ancho de la rama central.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/medidas-chapas-normalizadas-transformadores-18249/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese Audisón creo que es el de 125 Watts por canal  , así que *mínimo* un transformador de 250 - 300 Watts


----------



## pandacba

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> SI esa potencia nunca fue reparada, se ve que en Audison armaban con lo que tenian a mano
> 
> .



Te recuerdo que en los años que Audison fabricaba esas placas no habían transistores truchos
Ni siquiera se te pasaba eso por la cabeza ya que todo lo que se conseguía era de buena calidad


La era de los semiconductores falsificados vino mucho después.
En esos años se compraba los seminconductores con toda confianza


----------



## Fuegomp3

MankitoOn dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Acá te dejo las medidas en fotos. No lo he desarmado y espero te sirvan así como están.  Si hace falta mañana trato de desarmarlo y ver si le puedo medir la parte interna, ya que tiene unas tapas metálicas que lo cubren todo.
> 
> Pasen linda noche.



Gracias, como ya te respondieron, con eso es suficiente! 





pandacba dijo:


> Te recuerdo que en los años que Audison fabricaba esas placas no habían transistores truchos
> Ni siquiera se te pasaba eso por la cabeza ya que todo lo que se conseguía era de buena calidad
> 
> 
> La era de los semiconductores falsificados vino mucho después.
> En esos años se compraba los seminconductores con toda confianza



No pensaba en transistores falsos, sino con "*hoy tenemos mj15001, sale con eso, mañana si hay mj15003 sale con eso tambien*" 

Me hizo pensar en la decada de los 90, los autos los armaban con lo que habia, en algunos, tenes que saber hasta el mes de fabricacion para saber si tienen el alternador X o Y:cabezon:


----------



## MankitoOn

Hola Fogonazo, DosMetros  

Gracias ppr el dato de esa tabla, no sabía que existía. Es una buena info para guardar en mi Documento de links a leer.

Si, según lo que me dijeron es la placa de 125W de Audison, Fuegomp3 la simuló cuando yo pedía una información acá y según vi las imágenes que él subió de la simulación daba si mal no recuerdo 149w máximo. O algo así. (Aún no se interpretar las simulaciones porque nunca hice una).

Por otra parte, yo afirmaba nunca había sido reparado m8 amplificador, pero después de unos días me Di cuenta que si lo habían reparado. Porque no tenía (La.placa que se quemó) las resistencias originales y las habían colocado a las apuradas. Se ve en las primeras.fotos que subí al postear por primera vez.

Si deja de llover, mañana voy a comprar las pocas cosas que me quedan para terminar la placa que me falta y luego les traigo Noticias.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Bueno, usando las tablas que indico Fogonazo, parece ser que las chapas son las 155 (me las anoto aca para no olvidarme )


		Código:
	

19 - 19 - 38 - 19 - 19 
----------------------- 19
-----------------------
---    ---------    ---
---    ---------    ---
---    ---------    --- 57
---    ---------    ---
---    ---------    ---
---    ---------    ---
----------------------- 19
-----------------------

Todo en mm.

Y el carrete, si no me equivoco, deberia ser este:

38*60 
22.8cm2 Seccion del nucleo
434.02 watts potencia


----------



## MankitoOn

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Bueno, usando las tablas que indico Fogonazo..
> 
> 22.8cm2 Seccion del nucleo
> 434.02 watts potencia



Ese sería mi trafo?
Ósea que podría aprovecharlo mejor, tal vez sumando 2 salidas más en mi amplificador? 

Sería posible eso? O tal vez 1salida más para un  subwofer?  Convertirlo en un 2.1


----------



## Fuegomp3

no, esa seria la potencia maxima que puede entregar el nucleo, despues depende de los bobinados, y a eso restale la eficencia de cada amplificador, no te sobra para poner una placa mas, debe estar justita para las dos placas que tiene.


----------



## MankitoOn

Si. Ya había calculado eso según unos textos que leí en otros post.

Sabes, hoy le Di masita a la placa del ampli todo el día mientras trabajaba en casa. La verdad anda espectacular. Ansío terminar la otra salida y poner un parlante en cada lado de la finca cuando me toca trabajar en casa jajaa


----------



## samsung

Buenas he leido el tema y no encontre el circuito completo con pre del amplificador audison 150w mi problema es que no se como va conectada la ecualizacion de la placa, aca dejo unas fotos ,si alguien me puede ayudar , gracias.


----------



## pandacba

podes poner una foto por la parte inferior?
El pin que tiene la letra C es común y los otros son las selecciones


----------



## samsung

y FA -FB que es?


----------



## pandacba

Filtro de Altos(Agudos)
Filtro de Bajos(Graves)
La muesca del CI esta hacia el lado de los potenciómetros?
La cosa es asi el conector marcado C es el común e iría al cursor de una llave rotativa
y cada selección seria la siguiente

A= Auxiliar
M=Magnética
L=Lineal
R=Radio


----------



## samsung

Si el integrado la muesca esta hacia los potenciometros. 
Sobre lo de los filtros como se conecta , se conecta la entrada de señal directa o se hace un puente con otro conector?


----------



## pandacba

Los filtros se puentean, abierto el filtro esta insertado


----------



## samsung

Tengo otro problema con esa placa, cuando esta con volumen alto y subo los agudos al maximo a veces empieza a meter un ruido que aturde


----------



## Fogonazo

samsung dijo:


> Tengo otro problema con esa placa, cuando esta con volumen alto y subo los agudos al maximo a veces empieza a meter un ruido que aturde


Esa falla no me parece que sea del amplificador, sino del previo.

¿ De donde proviene la señal de audio ?
¿ Cual es la necesidad de realzar los agudos *"Al máximo"* ?


----------



## pandacba

Que preamplificador tenes? recordar que la máxima sensibilidad de un ampli esta dada un nivel determinado dentro de una franja plana, y que al aumentar graves o agudos estamos subiendo  el volumen en esa gama de frecuencia y puede saturar al amplificador y peor aún cuando el volumen esta al máximo, se quedara sin escursión y producira distorción por recorte.
Miralo así si tu amplificador necesita 1V para la máxima potencia, se entiende que controles de tonos y/o ecualizador, estan planos.
En tal situación se obtendra la máxima excursión en tensión para los transistores de salida para la fuente dada, al reforzar los bajos o los agudos en la frecuencia central amplificara la tensión de entrada, pero si ya estamos al límite, al no haber más tensión de fuente la señal experimentara recorte y estamos hablando en un caso ideal de la fuente, cosa que en la práctica no es así, ya que dependiendo de la calidad del transformador a máxima potencia puede haber una caida de tensión por debajo de la nominal lo que acenturar aún más el problema


----------



## samsung

Es una placa audison de 150 w que me trajeron para arreglar, trae el pre incorporado no he podido conseguir el circuito nada mas la etapa de potencia que esta en este tema. La he usado con y sin señal y aparece ese ruido cuando subo el potenciometro de agudos.La cuestion es que ande bien y no meta ningun zumbido o ruido


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por favor , a ver si ponemos voluntad y vemos *todos los adjuntos* del hilo !


----------



## samsung

Este es el circuito adjunto que encontre en este tema y no sale el circuito del pre de esa placa


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Vas a tomarte el trabajo *en serio* de ver los adjuntos del tema


----------



## pandacba

Implica que leas el tema del principio, el diagrama que buscas esta en post más arriba


----------



## samsung

Lo lei y baje los diagramas y no encontre de esa placa con el CI4558, pero puedo haberme equivocado, gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

samsung dijo:


> Lo lei y baje los diagramas y no encontre de esa placa con el CI4558, pero puedo haberme equivocado, gracias por su tiempo



Mira si coincide con este mencionado en el tema: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 42871​


----------



## samsung

Ese es el audison de 125 w con el ci747 es la otra placa que arregle


----------



## pandacba

Son prácticamente iguales, un pre, y control de tono, el 747 tiene dos AO en cápsula de 14 terminales, el 4558 de mucha mejor calidad, lo mismo pero en DIL8, hacer un relevo del cirquito tampoco es tan dificil de ser relevado.
En este tiene dos opciones Lineal y Magnética en el MAC tiene más opciones.
Podes sacarle fotos bien nítidas de ambos lados???


----------



## samsung

El problema de la placa es que no estan impresos algunos de los valores de los capacitores ceramicos y otros componentes como los diodos zener, me guie por el diagrama de aca que no trae el pre


----------



## pandacba

Los zener son tres, uno del amplificador y los otros en la alimentación del pre


----------



## nomesacasunmango

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira si coincide con este mencionado en el tema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el circuito tiene un pequeño error en lea parte del pre, en la parte de la coneccion de la pata 10 del integrado y las R de 4k7,5k6, 5k6, control de tonos conecta con la alimentacion del integrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta es la correccion


----------



## pandacba

Se paso de largo, debe ir a la linea de abajdo donde esta puesta


----------



## nomesacasunmango

pandacba dijo:


> Se paso de largo, debe ir a la linea de abajdo donde esta puesta



si , lo dibuje como el traste, tengo la imagen ya arreglada  pero no la pude subir


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## nomesacasunmango




----------



## pandacba

Haz lo siguiente, haz clic en miniatura lo habres, copia la url y haces clic en el icono insertar imagenes asi le pone las etiquetas y lo visuliza
y si no pon al principio  lo siguiente:


----------



## nachocamacho

Hola, ya que estan hablando de los audison, alguien tiene el diagrama del audison S1187 ? vene con control de tonos


----------



## chifu

Encontre esta plaqueta audison creo que es la de 65W

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 26, 2018

copie las pistas con el spring Layout y trate de levantar el circuito ( a revisar y emprolijar)

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 26, 2018


----------



## pandacba

Me corrijo, no es la placa de la serie MAI, corresponde a los MAC esa debe ser una MAC-65
En que se diferencian? Los MAI utilizaban en el pre el 747 y el MAC utiliza el 4558
La salida de potencia del MAI es Cuasi complementaria con los 2N3055, en cambio en el MAC la salida es complementaria.
Pero esta placa no tiene pueso el CI y la salida es Cuasi complementaria, por lo que debe ser la serie intermedia antes de las MAC que si la memoria no me falla eran MAE que son un paso intermedio entre las MAI y las MAC, estas últimas tenian una bobina en la salida que esta vertical en la placa

Un detalle veo que tiene puenteada las resistencias de emisor, debe llevarlas si o si


----------



## chifu

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 163159




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 27, 2018

Hola gracias por responder , las resistencias de emisor estan hechas con alambre resistivo ( una porqueria) se las voy a cambiar , tambien le voy a cambiar los tip y los diodos por que no anda bien , distorciona bastante  y le voy a colocar el 4558
aca bajo el plano mas prolijo


----------



## pandacba

Las resistencias de Emisor pone las cementadas de 5W


----------



## chifu

se le puede agregar la bobina y la red de zobel ,  de ser asi por que esta placa no la traia?


----------



## pandacba

No la tria ni esa serie ni la anterior, y nunca dio problemas funciona muy bien, por lo que veo la parde del driver luego del par diferencial esta  modificada con respecto a la MAI


----------



## chifu

el circuito de proteccion tambien es diferente


----------



## pandacba

En el esquema que pusiste la unión de los dos diodos Anodo Katodo via una Resistencia vos la pusise a la línea de parlantes y debe ir a masa.
El principio es el mismo, esta derivado de las placas RCA


----------



## chifu

Acá está el circuito corregido por si alguien lo necesita, con la corrección en la alimentacion (-) del operacional.


----------



## poseidon84

pandacba dijo:


> Uh eso es otro pedazo de la historia.... en un primer momento como los amplis más grande que tenía Fapesa llegaban a 40W y ante el advenimiento de la RCA que lanza sus lineas hasta 70W, el cual con fuente regulada entrega 100W, Texas que lanza su línea hata 70W, en un primer momento Fapesa poner el famoso equema con driver en clase A y con 3 transistores 2N3055y que entregaba unos 90W, bien armado  y con un buen pre tenía buen desempeño, pero la RCA pone dos nuevos modelos uno de 120W sobre 8 ohms y 200W sobre 4ohms y otro de 180W sobre 8ohms y 300 sobre 4ohms, con  transistores en paralelo en su salida...
> Ante la falta de transstores propios para alcanzar tales potencia y basandose en sus amplis de 40W saca una versión en puente, que con una carga de 8ohms entrega unos 160W y con una cargad de 6 ohms entrega 250W, junto con los RCA fueron los pesos pesados de esa época...
> Y adelantome un poquito para hacerlo andar y no ver como mueren los traansistores, lo mejor es hacerlas funcionar individualmente, como un ampli común, poniendo un capacitor en la salida y ajustando cuidadosamente la etapa, una vez logrado que funcone a pleno con 3ohms(unos 120W) se la puede poner en puente sin problemas, (tratando que ambas placas en el punto medio tenga el mismo valor de tensión, asi en puente hay 0V)


hola tendrias el circuito del RCA de  200w a 4 ohms y el de 300w  ?


----------



## pandacba

Aquí te dejo la versión 120W 8 ohm y 180W 4 ohms


----------



## poseidon84

Muchas gracias por compartirlo,,, saludos desde Tucuman


----------



## pandacba

Más tarde subo el que es 200W 8ohm y 300W eb 4 ohm
Saludos desde Córdoba...


----------



## poseidon84

pandacba dijo:


> Más tarde subo el que es 200W 8ohm y 300W eb 4 ohm
> Saludos desde Córdoba...


Sabes que siempre me quedó la duda viendo el fapesa en puente.  
Si al aries A3521 se lo puede trabajar así. 
 Supongamos con 2 placas de estas en bridge y que cada una entrega 45Vpico en puente seria 90v sobre una carga de 16 Ohm (para que cada placa vea 8Ohm)  sería una potencia de P=(90v*90v)/(2*16ohm) =500W
Es posible ? Lo llevaste a la practica alguna vez


----------



## pandacba

Si la pones en puente con 16 ohm como muy bien dices solo entregara en la carga 260W, para que entregara 500W en BTL las placas originales tendrían que poder trabajar con cargas de 4 ohm


----------



## poseidon84

Claro tienes. Razón puse mal el calculo. Por otro lado un amigo me trajo para reparar este modulo 100-076 de plaquetodo. Esta tirando tension negativa al parlante.
Nunca lo escuche funcionar pero dicen que es bueno así que me gustaría clonarlo


----------



## pandacba

Esa placa es muy buena, esta basado en un amplilficador de 50W que fue diseñado por Philips en Europa y aquí introducido por Fapesa
Cualquier duda que tengas consulta.
Aquí te dejo por si te interesa el esquema del Fapesa de 50W de alta calidad Esquema de amplificador 130W
Te comento que Modul Tecnis saco una versión de 180W con transistores duales en salida


----------



## poseidon84

hice un comentario sobre la potencia en los pares de transistores . 
 por que lo eliminaron ?


----------



## pandacba

Acabo de ver lo que  comentas esta en moderación y realmente no entiendo porque fue quitada, dice por fuera de tema.
No se cual fue el moderador que la quito, pero me parece que se equivoco y mucho.
Donde dice denunciar podes preguntar porque tu post fue quitado y ver que explicación te dan


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los temas sobre cantidad de transistores y potencia de transistores ya existen , no ensucien éste tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Guia de diseño de etapas de salida de audio


----------



## pandacba

Humildemente opino que:
La propia naturaleza de los amplificadores de los cuales se trata este hilo obliga a hablar de los transistores en paralelo no en general si no referente a estos amplificadores, lamentablemene eso se solapa con el tema de transistores en paralelo que no habla de un tipo o marca de amplificador si no se refiere en general

En este caso en particular obliga ha hacerlo porque la propia naturaleza del amplificador de 300W es de transistores en paralelo.
Por ejemplo en el post 285 donde esta el circuito de un ampli de 120W con carga de 8ohm y 180W con carga de 4ohms se ve muy claramente que utiliza en su salida 4 transistores 1B04 de la RCA o 4BD550B

También esta el más famoso de todos el de 300W que tiene en total 16Transistores en paralelo

Es un tema que le es inherente y propio a estos amplifcadores
Hay otro de 300W que lleva menos transistores y no lleva ese CI


----------



## DOSMETROS

Antes de seguir . . .  cuantos transistores trae *originalmente *el Amplificador *Audison AC300* , que es el que trata el hilo ?


----------



## chifu

Pude hacer funcionar correctamente la placa Audison de 65/125w aca les paso las correcciones que tuve que realizarle , como salida coloque un par de MJ15003g ,realmente funciona muy bien
otra cosita que me olvidaba , la corriente de reposo me lo dan los dos diodos mas una resistencia en serie de 60 ohms


----------



## Fogonazo

chifu dijo:


> Pude hacer funcionar correctamente la placa Audison de 65/125w aca les paso las correcciones que tuve que realizarle , como salida coloque un par de MJ15003g ,realmente funciona muy bien
> otra cosita que me olvidaba , la corriente de reposo me lo dan los dos diodos mas una resistencia en serie de 60 ohms


Si los MJ15003 son originales o de calidad "decente" esa placa de dará una gran satisfacción.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pusiste los díodos del Biass en contacto térmico con los de salida o con los excitadores ?


----------



## chifu

No , como no figura en el circuito original los deje donde estaban , es necesario?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es mejor al compensar térmicamente., fijate cómo lo hace Quercus10 con una mini plaquita que hasta podría ser la pèrforada


----------



## pandacba

Los diseños posteriores a las RCA como esta que utilizo Audisón, demostrarón una gra estabilidad y correcto funcionamiento, aún a pesar de estar largas horas en marcha, no olvidar que fue tan bueno que fue copiado hasta el artazgo, haciendo pruebas, incluso con los diodos que llevaban las RCA que eran archi ideales cápsula metálica 2 pines aislados no arrojaron diferencias significativas, es más el trabajo que el beneficio.

Queda librado a lo que desee cada uno de ponerlos en el disipador o no


----------



## chifu

Lo que pude comprobar es que cuando los diodos se calientan ( probe  agarrandolos con los dedos ) el bias baja bastante , habra que setearlo mas alto , no sea cosa que cuando se calienten con el disipador baje demasiado
alguien sabria decirme a cuantos ohms equivaldria la caida que produce un diodo ( en el bias)


----------



## DOSMETROS

El díodo no es lineal , es un díodo.

La corriente se setea a uno 50 mA


----------



## pandacba

Los diodos se utilizan para cuando se envala termicamenteal bajar el Bias conducen menos.
En añaos de uso De las Áudison jamás experimente problemas, aún hay muchos equipos funcionando sin problemas.
Es preferible poner una protección más avanzada


----------



## dancis

Mas vale tarde que nunca, quizás a alguno les sirve como me sirve actualmente a mi . De paso un regalito más .


----------



## juanpcba

Hola a todos, tengo este amplificador Audison con el mismo circuito de este tema, no lo puedo hacer funcionar, hice las modiciaciones como ese de arriba de Artekit (funciona bien con esas modificaciones?)  y me sale tension por la salida de parlantes, los 2N3055 están bien !.- Amo los amplificadores de audio, lo hago mas por hobby, yo me dedico a arreglar computadoras desde hace 22 años, espero que me pùedan ayudar.

Despues si les interesa subo fotos de un amplificador hecho acá en Córdoba por un ingeniero, es medio artesanal con transistores 2N3055 !.

Aclaro, la placa que está modificada es la que no tiene los 2N3055 puestos en el pcb.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La mayoría de las fotos que has subido tienen muy poca definición y hay cosas que no pueden verse/leerse, pero los 3055 parecen super-falsos.
Sacá mejores fotos y seguí los procedimientos de análisis y reparación descriptos en el foro. Y no modifiqués nada (y menos sin saber si los cambios funvionan) por que si ese amplificador andaba cuando estaba original entonces debe volver a funcionar una vez reparado.


----------



## dancis

El circuito integrado no tiene nada que ver conque tengas tensión en la salida. El CI es del preamplificador, Si hay tensión en la salida seguramente tenés algun semiconductor (diodo o transistor) en corto o con fugas. Controlar el diodo zener, es fundamental. Y que las resistencias esten en sus valores correctos.


----------



## juanpcba

dancis dijo:


> El circuito integrado no tiene nada que ver conque tengas tensión en la salida. El CI es del preamplificador, Si hay tensión en la salida seguramente tenés algun semiconductor (diodo o transistor) en corto o con fugas. Controlar el diodo zener, es fundamental. Y que las resistencias esten en sus valores correctos.


Ya lo solucione, era una soldadura fria, es una plaqueta tan vieja y que estuvo parada muchos años. suena muy bien!!, gracias por la ayuda.-


----------



## chifu

pandacba dijo:


> Aquí te dejo la versión 120W 8 ohm y 180W 4 ohms


Hola  que tal a todos , nuevamente por aca ya que estuve haciendo unas Karlson y ahora retomo la parte de los amplificadores , y como tengo un trafo de 43+43 Ac  que daría alrededor de +-60v cc y 8 mj15003 con sus respectivos disipadores queria saber si alguien hizo este amplificador , si existe algun pcb y como funciona , por que no estoy muy conforme con el RCA de70/100 ( en los oscilogramas) especialmente arriba de 10Khz , cualquier informacion sera agradecida y por si no los veo "feliz dia del padre para el que le toque " gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El RCA tiene un serio problema de diseño, y es que no tiene el capacitor de Miller en el VAS. Mejor ponele 100pF entre colector y base, y despues medí de nuevo...


----------



## chifu

Gracias por tan pronta respuesta , pero el circuito que yo tengo lo tiene y es de 39pF, que otro circuito que sea cuasi complementario se podría usar con los datos de la fuente y los MJ15003 por que no quiero comprar mas transistores de potencia hasta que use éstos que me salieron saladitos.


----------



## indemornin

chifu dijo:


> Gracias por tan pronta respuesta , pero el circuito que yo tengo lo tiene y es de 39pF, que otro circuito que sea cuasi complementario se podría usar con los datos de la fuente y los MJ15003 por que no quiero comprar mas transistores de potencia hasta que use éstos que me salieron saladitos.



Hola que tal . El RCA version Artekit que tenés funciona bien con esas tensiones que decís (60+60 Vcc) y los MJ15003 en salida cuasi.


----------



## carschul

dancis dijo:


> Mas vale tarde que nunca, quizás a alguno les sirve como me sirve actualmente a mi . De paso un regalito más .


Hola buenos días, mi nombre es carschul, de Argentina, tengo una plaqueta igual a esta armada, solo que marca Audison, me gustaría saber que función cumple el jumper marcado con M y L (ver foto), se me ocurre por la posición que debe ser para stereo o mono, pero no estoy seguro, si me lo pudieran aclarar les estaría agradecido


----------



## dancis

carschul dijo:


> Hola buenos días, mi nombre es carschul, de Argentina, tengo una plaqueta igual a esta armada, solo que marca Audison, me gustaría saber que función cumple el jumper marcado con M y L (ver foto), se me ocurre por la posición que debe ser para stereo o mono, pero no estoy seguro, si me lo pudieran aclarar les estaría agradecido


EL jumper es para cambiar la sensibilidad del preamplificador, por ejemplo si se necesita utilizar con cápsulas magnéticas (mas sensibilidad) o cerámicas (menos sensibilidad). SALUDOS


----------



## malesi

carschul dijo:


> Hola buenos días, mi nombre es carschul, de Argentina, tengo una plaqueta igual a esta armada, solo que marca Audison, me gustaría saber que función cumple el jumper marcado con M y L (ver foto), se me ocurre por la posición que debe ser para stereo o mono, pero no estoy seguro, si me lo pudieran aclarar les estaría agradecido



Como cuesta buscar un poco.


----------



## carschul

Hola Malesi, disculpame, no, la verdad que no me cuesta buscar ni un poco ni mucho, ese esquema lo encontré e imprimí, pero debe ser por mi ignorancia que no encontré allí la respuesta a mi pregunta, ya que veo el jumper pero no me doy cuenta que función cumple, lamentablemente todos no somos eruditos en electrónica, saludos cordiales.


dancis dijo:


> EL jumper es para cambiar la sensibilidad del preamplificador, por ejemplo si se necesita utilizar con cápsulas magnéticas (mas sensibilidad) o cerámicas (menos sensibilidad). SALUDOS


Hola Dancis, muchas gracias por responder, la verdad que no creí que fuese para esa finalidad, ya que en la ficha técnica esta el diagrama de conexionado y por lo que veo hay distinta disposición en cuanto a resistencias y condensadores asociados tanto en cápsulas cerámicas o magnéticas, ver foto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es sencillo:
*M* --> Magnética --> Eq. RIIA
*L* --> Lineal --> Eq. Plana
Que coincide con las dos primeras líneas del recorte del manual que subiste.
No hay que ser ningun experto...


----------



## malesi

carschul dijo:


> Hola Malesi, disculpame, no, la verdad que no me cuesta buscar ni un poco ni mucho, ese esquema lo encontré e imprimí, pero debe ser por mi ignorancia que no encontré allí la respuesta a mi pregunta, ya que veo el jumper pero no me doy cuenta que función cumple, lamentablemente todos no somos eruditos en electrónica, saludos cordiales.
> 
> Hola Dancis, muchas gracias por responder, la verdad que no creí que fuese para esa finalidad, ya que en la ficha técnica esta el diagrama de conexionado y por lo que veo hay distinta disposición en cuanto a resistencias y condensadores asociados tanto en cápsulas cerámicas o magnéticas, ver foto


Aquí no existen los eruditos  
Por cierto, ver ese papel milimetrado me ha remontado 40 años para atrás, y tengo todavía


----------



## dancis

malesi dijo:


> Aquí no existen los eruditos
> Por cierto, ver ese papel milimetrado me ha remontado 40 años para atrás, y tengo todavía


En la ficha técnica se indica "M" ecualización para mangética, "L" lineal . Años antes armé muchos equipos con estas placas y se utilizaba una llave rotaticva de varios contactos que permitian cambiar ambas ecualizaciones con dicha llave. Adjunto foto de las llaves. Saludos


----------



## Lokura

Hola disculpen,en ese M L va solo un jumper?? Yo ni idea pero tengo una q*UE* le faltaba eso y en mi ignorancia lo solucione con un potenciometro de 100k y de ahi regulo el sonido..y para los medios lleva un potenciometro directo o con alguna resistencia??


----------



## Fogonazo

Lokura dijo:


> Hola disculpen,en ese M L va solo un jumper?? Yo ni idea pero tengo una q*UE* le faltaba eso y en mi ignorancia lo solucione con un potenciometro de 100k y de ahi regulo el sonido..y para los medios lleva un potenciometro directo o con alguna resistencia??


No entendí "Nada"


----------



## dancis

Lokura dijo:


> Hola disculpen,en ese M L va solo un jumper?? Yo ni idea pero tengo una q*UE* le faltaba eso y en mi ignorancia lo solucione con un potenciometro de 100k y de ahi regulo el sonido..y para los medios lleva un potenciometro directo o con alguna resistencia??


Se utiliza uno de los dos, "puentes", o M (magnética) ó L ( lineal), No lleva potenciómetro. Algunos usan una llave de punto medio , y cambian la ecualización con esa llave.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Perdón por meter cazo pero...... 
Donde ustedes (algunos) ven un jumper (puente) yo veo un conector de tres pines para llevar tres cables a un conmutador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya que estamos, yo le cambiaría el capacitor de 100nF de la entrada a 1uF, por que de lo contrario la frecuencia de corte inferior del sistema es de 33Hz (en los -3dB), así que comenzaría a responder mas o menos bien desde los 75 u 80Hz para arriba


----------



## dancis

Lokura dijo:


> Hola disculpen,en ese M L va solo un jumper?? Yo ni idea pero tengo una q*UE* le faltaba eso y en mi ignorancia lo solucione con un potenciometro de 100k y de ahi regulo el sonido..y para los medios lleva un potenciometro directo o con alguna resistencia??





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Perdón por meter cazo pero......
> Donde ustedes (algunos) ven un jumper (puente) yo veo un conector de tres pines para llevar tres cables a un conmutador.


Es opcional, si se desea dejar ecualización fija se hace caso contrario se coloca un conmutador. Hay que evaluar la posibilidad de usar parte de la llave conmutadora de ecualizaciones de entrada tambien, Hay varias formas de armarlo, depende de la prericia del técnico.


----------

